# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Экзамены 1С, тестирование, вопросы

## rumtab

Выкладываем вопросы, ответы, тесты 1С при сдаче экзаменов

Май 2009 г.
Тест 1С Предприятие 8.1 "Профессионал"

http://letitbit.net/download/6516e4d...g_8_1.rar.html
Открываем Excel'ом с поддержкой Макросов

----------

Эльбрус (08.08.2011)

----------


## rumtab

1С сертификат Профессионал

Конфигурация для 1С 8 в виде тестирования по все текущим действующим вопросам по всем конфигурациям с ответами!!!

Ставим как установленную конфигурацию, заходим, выбираем Обработка-Тест и наслаждаемся.

Выбираем курсы, если 1С 8 проф  тогда *БП 8.1 (действуют с мая 2008)*

Далее идем вниз на последние , выбираем обучение по разделу и вуаля!

http://letitbit.net/download/300b513...zamen.rar.html

----------

Dorro (31.08.2011)

----------


## rumtab

Открываем 1С 8.1 (Загрузчик), Добавить - Добавление в список существующей информационной базы - Далее - Вводим название (произвольно) - На данном компьютере - Далее - Выбираем путь куда разархивировали базу и заходим в нее (Папка ЭКЗАМЕН) - Нажимаем ОТКРЫТЬ - ГОТОВО.

Заходим в БАЗУ - Обработки - ТЕСТ - Выбираем - БП 8.1 (действуют с мая 2008) - В конце 5 анкет действующие с января 2009 г. - Выбираем анкету - Ставим ФЛАГ "Обучение по разделу" - и вперед

----------


## jojoky

[QUOTE=rumtab;19606]Выкладываем вопросы, ответы, тесты 1С при сдаче экзаменов

Май 2009 г.
Тест 1С Предприятие 8.1 "Профессионал"

http://letitbit.net/download/6516e4d...g_8_1.rar.html
Открываем Excel'ом с поддержкой Макросов[/QUO
Ссылка не активная. Если возможно скинь на адрес jojoky59@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## rumtab

В первом посте 
Май 2009 г.
Тест 1С Предприятие 8.1 "Профессионал"

все нормально качает!!!

----------


## jojoky

> Выкладываем вопросы, ответы, тесты 1С при сдаче экзаменов
> 
> Май 2009 г.
> Тест 1С Предприятие 8.1 "Профессионал"
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/6516e4d...g_8_1.rar.html
> Открываем Excel'ом с поддержкой Макросов


Скажите пожалуйста , а за январь, март, апрель, июнь 2009 есть тесты.Если есть, то не затруднит вас скинуть мине на мыло из jojoky59@gmail.com Заранее благодарен

----------


## rumtab

там надоть с ИТС диска импортировать, а у меня сейчас нет доступа к оригинальному диску, просить надо у тех, у кого есть ИТС.

----------


## namhai

все равно  - хрень это... каждую неделю добавляют тесты в базу - читать надо.. в смысле - теорию, а не тупо ответы запоминать - так хоть чего-то поймешь..  блин, уже 5 раз ходил сдавать ЗиУП...

----------


## Underdark

У кого-нибудь есть официальная книга УПП редакции 1.2 c отмеченными правильными ответами? Электронный вариант, естественно.
У меня есть такая на платформу 8.1, и знаю что на УПП тоже существует.

----------


## rumtab

*namhai* во многом прав, если не знаешь сам принцип бухгалтерии, и тем более минимальные возможности программы, нечего лезть на сдачу Профессионала, работай как любитель. Но иногда ответы на вопросы ставят в тупик даже опытного бухгалтера (опыт работы свыше 5 лет). Что тут говорить... Однако, в том что уже есть в вопросах и ответах можно найти логику того что от тебя в конечном итоге хотят на экзамене. А весь смысл тестирования с "завалами" сводится к одному -  приходите у нас учиться и Вы научитесь всему чего хотите (только платите денюжки)...

----------


## alexsmir

тесты ПРОФ с диска ИТС июль 2009 (3.39 Мб)

_Добавлено через 25 минут 1 секунду_
Тесты профессионал 1С:Бухгалтерия 8, с 2007 года по июнь 2009 года (ответы прилагаются в файлике-решалке, там билеты идут по возрастанию от 2007 года):
(ссылки не мои)

1
2
3

----------


## манинка-перинка

Здравствуйте!
Помогите найти книгу Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе «1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Новый план счетов)». В магазинах есть, 
 но в понедельник, а мне нужно сейчас срочно.

----------


## манинка-перинка

здравствуйте
Помогите пожалуйста!
Срочно нужна книжка комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по 1С Бухгалтерия7.7

----------


## to-s

У кого есть тесты с январского диска? надо по всем конфигурациям. В свою очередь могу выложить таковые за любой месяц 9 года и почти все за 8 год. Мож надо кому...

----------


## alexsmir

ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ с дисков ИТС ПРОФ c июня 2008 июль 2009, в одном файле [50 Mб]
ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ с диска ИТС за август 2009 3.58 Мб

----------


## Garnet

*Underdark*, 



> У меня есть такая на платформу 8.1, и знаю что на УПП тоже существует.


если вы сможете выложить или скинуть ее, моя благодарность не будет знать границ.

----------


## Zero Co oLL

> 1С сертификат Профессионал
> 
> Конфигурация для 1С 8 в виде тестирования по все текущим действующим вопросам по всем конфигурациям с ответами!!!
> 
> Ставим как установленную конфигурацию, заходим, выбираем Обработка-Тест и наслаждаемся.
> 
> Выбираем курсы, если 1С 8 проф  тогда *БП 8.1 (действуют с мая 2008)*
> 
> Далее идем вниз на последние , выбираем обучение по разделу и вуаля!
> ...


Не качается((( Перезалейте пожалуйста. Или на почту. lezin_konctantin@mail.ru

----------


## qwerewq

_Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8" редакция 2_
Автор: Белоусов, Аксенов, Гончаров
Издательство: официальное издание фирмы "1С"
Год: август 2009
Страниц: 173
Формат: pdf
Размер: 51,72 Мб

_Описание:_
Выход сборника задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.1" вызвал большой интерес со стороны специалистов, готовящихся к экзамену. При подготовке новой редакции учтен опыт использования задач сборника на экзаменах в 1С:Учебном центре №1, на выездных и дистанционных аттестациях. Уточнены формулировки, переработан состав задач, учтены пожелания экзаменуемых и опыт экзаменаторов.

http://stream.ifolder.ru/14362045 
http://rapidshare.com/files/289677022/sbornik_2.rar - зеркало

----------

N@t@ (13.12.2011)

----------


## Yasha

Подскажите кто знает, как вытащить с диска файл Data.cab с тестами, если прямо копировать, вес есть но при открытии архива пишет ошибку, раньше прокатывало в HEX редакторе поменять первую букву, а с последними месяцами и токая схема не прокатывает

----------


## qwerewq

> Подскажите кто знает, как вытащить с диска файл Data.cab с тестами


Да не парься ты с этим, вот тебе тесты:

*Тесты "1С: Профессионал" по с диска ИТС за октябрь 2009*

http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/234438/  :rolleyes:

----------


## Dimoru

Если кто имеет, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Самоподготовку (обновленную по октябрь 2009).

----------


## Yasha

*qwerewq* спасибо тебе большое, но меня все таки метода по раскодировке интересует, что поменять то надоИИ

----------


## wason

скинте пожалуйста примеры задач для Бухгалтерии 8 Специалист на wason@yandex.ru

----------


## qwerewq

*Подготовка к экзамену "Специалист - Консультант по 1С:Бухгалтерия ред. 1.5"*

*Производитель:* Дмитриева Екатерина
*Год выпуска:* 2006
*Язык:* русский
*Продолжительность:* 10:18
*Формат:* AVI  
*Качество:* CamRip  [CUT="подробнее"]*Видео:* Video: Xvid 640x480 23.97fps [Stream 00]
*Аудио:* MPEG Audio Layer 3 22050Hz stereo 128Kbps [Stream 01][/CUT]

[CUT="ОПИСАНИЕ:"]_I. Обзор конфигурации_ 

1. Платформа
2. Общий обзор подсистем
3. Налоговый учет ПБУ 18/2 (общая инф-я)
4. УСН
5. Документы конфигурации
6. Закрытие месяца
7. Регламентированная отчетность
8. Требования на экзамене

_II. Учет налога на прибыль_ 

1. ПБУ 18/2 – теория
2. НУ, ПР, ВР
3. Примеры возникновения разниц из конфигурации
4. Примеры возникновения разниц, не отраженны в конфигурации
5. Расчет налога на прибыль

_III. Учет НДС_ 

1. НДС – теория
2. Регистры учета НДС
3. Разделы учета НДС
4. Учет НДС по ОС
5. Сложный учет НДС – учет по разным ставка НДС[/CUT]

[CUT="СКРИНШОТЫ:"][/CUT]

[CUT="ССЫЛКИ НА СКАЧИВАНИЕ:"]Скачать одним торрент-файлом:

http://ifolder.ru/14486490
http://rapidshare.com/files/29269919...ns_Buh.torrent

[CUT="Скачать с OpenFile.Ru:"]http://openfile.ru/418678/
http://openfile.ru/418679/
http://openfile.ru/418680/
http://openfile.ru/418681/
http://openfile.ru/418682/
http://openfile.ru/418683/
http://openfile.ru/419570/
http://openfile.ru/419571/
http://openfile.ru/419572/
http://openfile.ru/419573/
http://openfile.ru/419574/
http://openfile.ru/419577/
http://openfile.ru/419578/
http://openfile.ru/419579/
http://openfile.ru/419580/
http://openfile.ru/419581/
http://openfile.ru/419583/
http://openfile.ru/419584/
http://openfile.ru/419585/
http://openfile.ru/419586/
http://openfile.ru/419587/
http://openfile.ru/419588/
http://openfile.ru/419589/
http://openfile.ru/419590/
http://openfile.ru/418640/
[/CUT]

[CUT="Скачать с turbo.to:"]http://www.turbo.to/8c0wfrlqkach.html
http://www.turbo.to/b3h3f71e43uf.html
http://www.turbo.to/iwvjdsf1hm9a.html
http://www.turbo.to/kvdur2r78cwd.html
http://www.turbo.to/x1s46tou1sv3.html
http://www.turbo.to/y8ulzh8x8n78.html
http://www.turbo.to/1ubfpa4txqtd.html
http://www.turbo.to/7p8gvqthowtj.html
http://www.turbo.to/hbs68lxlfmv6.html
http://www.turbo.to/mmpplx1ea35u.html
http://www.turbo.to/t0hqod3qelr6.html
http://www.turbo.to/x8e9fq76t88t.html
http://www.turbo.to/yf12ebfemaci.html
http://www.turbo.to/2s5d1qee0a12.html
http://www.turbo.to/2yxdtwdd5gal.html
http://www.turbo.to/3d4y7443hqeg.html
http://www.turbo.to/qlq98s9wzp90.html
http://www.turbo.to/u6b02d0rcpxu.html
http://www.turbo.to/lf2c6yff1mf0.html
http://www.turbo.to/i85yradfszhb.html
http://www.turbo.to/0qk2m7rzfgrl.html
http://www.turbo.to/mjvd9dy705z0.html
http://www.turbo.to/k2qzyqqds3l8.html
http://www.turbo.to/qn3dlkfaufmx.html
http://www.turbo.to/as7inqmq21yt.html
[/CUT]

[CUT="Скачать с DepositFiles.Com:"]http://depositfiles.com/files/g1lpjjpux
http://depositfiles.com/files/q0078h7ze
http://depositfiles.com/files/6kjosxhg0
http://depositfiles.com/files/8qeyc8tce
http://depositfiles.com/files/rbm6xtc9b
http://depositfiles.com/files/fh5ur9f4a
http://depositfiles.com/files/4kn5p0lqq
http://depositfiles.com/files/9725iu8bs
http://depositfiles.com/files/l9ez2wpdr
http://depositfiles.com/files/vucd0qk68
http://depositfiles.com/files/pxnpiplir
http://depositfiles.com/files/70k41778c
http://depositfiles.com/files/0bv7xmu13
http://depositfiles.com/files/j4mjn8ivy
http://depositfiles.com/files/bg8hqh052
http://depositfiles.com/files/h52nnle2t
http://depositfiles.com/files/a26xplc51
http://depositfiles.com/files/irbb7wn96
http://depositfiles.com/files/qxmxt443k
http://depositfiles.com/files/1dykt5560
http://depositfiles.com/files/1nfgpj11c
http://depositfiles.com/files/oi62kx4db
http://depositfiles.com/files/onuua45ik
http://depositfiles.com/files/bh625s32r
http://depositfiles.com/files/6i2jbg36z
[/CUT]

[CUT="Скачать с GetTheBit.Com:"]http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adgaa....doc_.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adbaa...part2.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adhaa...part1.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adjaa...part5.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adbaa...part6.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adhaa...part4.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adfaa...part3.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adfaa...part2.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adbaa...part4.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adgaa...part5.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adaaa...part6.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adbaa...part3.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adbaa...part2.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adjaa...part1.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adaaa...part3.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adgaa...part1.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adbaa...part3.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adlaa...part2.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adcaa...part1.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adgaa...part6.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adfaa...part5.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adkaa...part4.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adjaa...part3.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adgaa...part1.rar.html
http://www.getthebit.com/f/kmd/adiaa...part2.rar.html
[/CUT]
[/CUT]

----------


## wason

qwerewq  огромное спасибо но если есть можно по 

 «1С:Специалист» по конфигурированию бухгалтерской подсистемы в прикладных решениях «1С:Предприятие 8»

----------


## Julja-fa

Сдала по платформе 8 и профессионал, и специалист
готовилась к проф по
http://letitbit.net/download/3610.b3...__8.1.rar.html
к спецу по книжке, которая есть в теме книг
ну и конечно же на собственном опыте))))

----------


## qwerewq

> к спецу по книжке, которая есть в теме книг
> ну и конечно же на собственном опыте))))


А конкретнее на счёт книги ответ, пожалуйста ?!

----------


## Julja-fa

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8",  Белоусов
(в этой теме о ней уже упоминалось)
задачки на экзамене были прям из этой книги

----------


## Julja-fa

у кого есть комплект вопросов с ответами по профессионалу ЗУП ред 2.5И?  очень нада!!!

----------


## Zverik

_Добавлено через 11 минут 1 секунду_



> Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8",  Белоусов
> (в этой теме о ней уже упоминалось)
> задачки на экзамене были прям из этой книги


спасибо :yes:

----------


## qwerewq

_Тесты Профессионал по 7.7/8.х с диска ИТС за ноябрь 2009 года_

http://depositfiles.com/files/nobx2zacb
http://openfile.ru/440810/
http://ifolder.ru/14856833
http://www.turbo.to/wogeohejfm0l.html

----------


## Yasha

люди, дайте ссылку на конфу с последними тестами 1С 8 Проф

----------


## Terras

Товарищи! поделитесь пожалуйста ссылками, у кого есть решения по спецу бух («1С:Специалист» по конфигурированию бухгалтерской подсистемы в прикладных решениях «1С:Предприятие 8» ) или закиньте на почту anka86@inbox.ru, если не сложно:)

----------


## сандр

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 52 секунды_



> Открываем 1С 8.1 (Загрузчик), Добавить - Добавление в список существующей информационной базы - Далее - Вводим название (произвольно) - На данном компьютере - Далее - Выбираем путь куда разархивировали базу и заходим в нее (Папка ЭКЗАМЕН) - Нажимаем ОТКРЫТЬ - ГОТОВО.
> 
> Заходим в БАЗУ - Обработки - ТЕСТ - Выбираем - БП 8.1 (действуют с мая 2008) - В конце 5 анкет действующие с января 2009 г. - Выбираем анкету - Ставим ФЛАГ "Обучение по разделу" - и вперед


.... Подскажите пароль.

_Добавлено через 2 часа 11 минут 47 секунд_
Сам разобрался.

----------


## ArPlus

> Сдала по платформе 8 и профессионал, и специалист
> готовилась к проф по
> http://letitbit.net/download/3610.b3...__8.1.rar.html
> к спецу по книжке, которая есть в теме книг
> ну и конечно же на собственном опыте))))


 Запрашиваемый файл не найден. Выложи, пожалуйста еще раз.

----------


## dan900

> Сдала по платформе 8 и профессионал, и специалист
> готовилась к проф по
> http://letitbit.net/download/3610.b3...__8.1.rar.html
> к спецу по книжке, которая есть в теме книг
> ну и конечно же на собственном опыте))))


а можно ещё раз выложить? Уж оч нада...:blush:

----------


## poslivsena

> Открываем 1С 8.1 (Загрузчик), Добавить - Добавление в список существующей информационной базы - Далее - Вводим название (произвольно) - На данном компьютере - Далее - Выбираем путь куда разархивировали базу и заходим в нее (Папка ЭКЗАМЕН) - Нажимаем ОТКРЫТЬ - ГОТОВО.
> 
> Заходим в БАЗУ - Обработки - ТЕСТ - Выбираем - БП 8.1 (действуют с мая 2008) - В конце 5 анкет действующие с января 2009 г. - Выбираем анкету - Ставим ФЛАГ "Обучение по разделу" - и вперед


Спасибо за конфу, тесты работают на ура, только обучение по разделу не пашет-> открывается и тут же пропадает. А если нажать обработки -> тест, то пишет что объект не найден в конфигурации...  :(

----------


## dan900

Люди, кто как готовился? что использовал? В какие сроки подготовились? Поделитесь инфой, прям горю. Надо сдавать, начальство съест.

----------


## j.joy

5 билетов по платформе здесь:
http://depositfiles.com/files/ml9gbm9bb

----------


## Al_ret

А есть что ни будь по ЗиК 7.7?
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## natash

*j.joy*, а ты можешь ещё раз скинуть 5 билетов по платформе а,то ссылка уже не работает

----------


## j.joy

новая ссылка http://depositfiles.com/files/7vyinlb45

Может кто-нибудь поделиться билетами для спеца по Бухгалтерии для Украины

----------


## dan900

Вот билеты и ответы на них 1С:Профессионал 8.1 Платформа за 2009 год - можно так же вытягивать ответы из след дисков ИТС, правда из двух билетов ответы не вытащились... 
http://depositfiles.com/files/vd3upnoxf - ответы
http://depositfiles.com/files/62j7obyeb - билеты. Прежде чем пытаться отвечать на вопросы в билете - скопируйте его. и отвечайте в копии. потому что два раза один и тот же проходить не даёт.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 17 секунд_
Аве мне!

----------


## Пеппи

> скопируйте его. и отвечайте в копии. потому что два раза один и тот же проходить не даёт.


 можно просто поставить файлу атрибут "только чтение" и этого ограничения не будет. ;)

----------


## dan900

сис админы делятся на две категории: те кто делает резервные копии и те кто ещё не делает... сорри за высказывание не в тему...)))

----------


## first_may

Добрый день!

Спасибо за очень интересную книгу:



> Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8" редакция 2


а есть ли решения этих задач в электронном виде, что бы можно было с ними ознакомиться?


И еще, для сдачи экзамена "1С:Специалист - консультант по внедрению прикладного решения "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" есть ли подобный сборник задач?

----------


## alexsmir

> а есть ли решения этих задач в электронном виде, что бы можно было с ними ознакомиться?


посмотри может, что-то заинтересует
Решение задач из "Сборника задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8", редакция 2"
http://infostart.ru/public/62680/

----------


## qwerewq

Название: *Продвинутый курс по учету производства (1С:УПП)*
Автор: Насипов Фарит
Формат: swf
Размер: 267 Mb

http://narod.ru/disk/16454573000/upp_nasf.rar.html

_Добавлено через 9 минут 26 секунд_
*Тесты 1С:Профессионал с диска ИТС (Январь 2010)*

http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/307551/

----------


## lbdyjujhcr

> Название: *Продвинутый курс по учету производства (1С:УПП)*
> Автор: Насипов Фарит
> Формат: swf
> Размер: 267 Mb
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/16454573000/upp_nasf.rar.html
> 
> _Добавлено через 9 минут 26 секунд_
> *Тесты 1С:Профессионал с диска ИТС (Январь 2010)*
> ...


Скажите, а первая часть курса по  УПП от Насипова Фарита у Вас есть может быть случайно тоже?

----------


## BlackVI

> Сообщение от qwerewq  
> Название: Продвинутый курс по учету производства (1С:УПП)
> Автор: Насипов Фарит
> Формат: swf
> Размер: 267 Mb
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/16454573000/upp_nasf.rar.html


Cсылка не откачивается :( скиньте Насипова еще плиз !!!

_Добавлено через 9 часов 53 минуты 39 секунд_
Спасибо! ссылка откачалась! А еще Насипов есть ?

----------


## qwerewq

> Скажите, а первая часть курса по УПП от Насипова Фарита у Вас есть может быть случайно тоже?


Первая часть курса отличается от продвинутого тем, что в нём удалены некоторые темы продвинутого, а так один в один. Так что скачав продвинутый, Вы тем самым имеете и первую часть !!! УДАЧИ !!!

----------


## tes12345678

в тут в конфе по тестированию ошибку выдает что там невзможно импортировать объекты( это где на картинки в вопросах натыкается). Что делать или ничего нельзя сделать?

---------------------------
а,всё нашел. спасибо.

----------


## Svetlaya010

Скажите пожалуйста, для того, чтобы сдать тест на 1С Профессионал, нужно разбирать тесты за 2008 г? И вообще достаточно разобрать по 5 пробных тестов эа каждый месяц? Меня пугает выражение "пробные тесты", на тестировании будет один из таких пробных или нет? Ответьте пожалуйста, кто знает, а то я совсем запуталась!!!

----------


## dimanic2001

Подскажите, а есть ли что-нить для подготовки к сдаче профа на бюджетную бух. 7.7?

----------


## Plash

> Скажите пожалуйста, для того, чтобы сдать тест на 1С Профессионал, нужно разбирать тесты за 2008 г? И вообще достаточно разобрать по 5 пробных тестов эа каждый месяц? Меня пугает выражение "пробные тесты", на тестировании будет один из таких пробных или нет? Ответьте пожалуйста, кто знает, а то я совсем запуталась!!!


Решай все у меня были из всех годов вопросы. Взял базу на 1 странице, обновил ее до текущего состояния и тупо прорешивал все. По платформе около 700 с лишним вопросов, счас готовлюсь к торговле.:blush: На тестирование все те же вопросы тольеко изменена последовательность следования. т.е допустим у тебя было 1,2,3,4 а у них будез 3,1,4,2. Т.е. поменяли только порядок пунктов в вопросе.

_Добавлено через 49 секунд_
Есть февральские импортированные тесты?

----------


## dimacik

Кто успел скачать Продвинутый курс по учету производства (1С:УПП)?
Пожалуйста залейте на обменники
ссылка не рабочая
http://narod.ru/disk/16454573000/upp_nasf.rar.html

----------


## Пеппи

!!! ВНИМАНИЕ - ВЫШЛИ НОВЫЕ КОМПЛЕКТЫ ВОПРОСОВ ПО ПРОФУ !!!

Сертификация "1С:Профессионал" по версии 8.2 платформы "1С:Предприятие 8"
http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=11451 

Сертификация "1С:Профессионал" по программе "1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" (ред. 2.5)
http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=11450

----------


## PetBoard

> Название: Продвинутый курс по учету производства (1С:УПП)
> Автор: Насипов Фарит
> Формат: swf
> Размер: 267 Mb
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/16454573000/upp_nasf.rar.html


Ссылка не скачивается. Скиньте Насипова еще раз !!!

----------


## Lemuil

Присоединяюсь, обновите ссылку на курс Ф На сипова

----------


## flydrag

Обновите ссылку на курс Ф Насипова

----------


## mflyer

"Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы "1С:Предприятие 8" с примерами решений", версия экзамена на январь 2010 г., дополненная новыми возможностями 
"1С:Предприятие 8.2"
может есть у кого ? поделитесь

----------


## Lemuil

Нужна книга по экзамену на профа (pdf, скан - любой вариант и любое качество) - Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием для Украины", т.к. в ИТС не все вопросы.
Залейте, пожалуйста!

----------


## alexsmir

Решение задач из "Сборника задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8", редакция 2
http://infostart.ru/public/66244/

----------


## xa1ter

Есть у кого-нибудь ответы к новым тестам ЗУП8 (Профессионал)?
ПС готовился по старым, даже этого не зная, т.к. они тесты сменили не предупредив...

----------


## Radkt

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, тестами с дисков ИТС за сентябрь 2009 и декабрь 2009 их как то пропустили сдесь:(,
и буду очень благодарен если и за февраль 2010 выложит кто нибудь:)

----------


## mflyer

*Radkt*, у меня есть ИТС февральский в нём есть вопросы и туплю, не могу их найти на диске ((, подскажи мот где лежат я выложу. А то на каждый нажимать и сохранять как то уж много действий )))

_Добавлено через 33 минуты 3 секунды_
*Radkt*, всёж потыкал в каждый ))
вот тесты за февраль всё что есть на диске http://rapidshare.com/files/35832474...02_10.rar.html

----------


## Radkt

Не подскажу сам еще не пробывал сохранять(Вытаскивать тесты), за работу спасибо:) для полной коллекции остальные бы:)

----------


## uzerdv

Люди добрые, есть ли у кого конфигурация для сдачи экзаменов по 1с Професионал УТ 8.х. Очень срочно надо. Одну нашол, но она как я понимаю устарела (2008г.) Если кому надо, выложу. Заранее благодарен. ICQ 316615837

----------


## Пеппи

Тесты 1С:Профессионал с диска ИТС (Декабрь 2009) 
Размер - 3.89 Mb 
http://ifolder.ru/15381441

http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/213694/ 
тесты за сентябрь

----------


## uzerdv

Не качается: Тесты 1С:Профессионал с диска ИТС (Декабрь 2009) 
Размер - 3.89 Mb 
http://ifolder.ru/15381441

----------


## Пеппи

> Не качается: Тесты 1С:Профессионал с диска ИТС (Декабрь 2009)


Почему же...всё качается, у файла расширение получается *rar.html нужно в total удалить расширение .html или открыть этот файл с помощью архиватора.

----------


## septera1

Народ, выручайте, нужны тесты за март очень очень...

----------


## qwerewq

!!! По многочисленным просьбам !!!

*Полный продвинутый курс Фарита Насипова по 1С УПП*

http://letitbit.net/download/3771.36...t_kom.rar.html

----------


## septera1

Хочу тесты за март! =)

----------


## f333

хащу новые вопросы к профу по платформе 8.2 :) :buba:

----------


## uzerdv

> хащу новые вопросы к профу по платформе 8.2 :) :buba:


- По последней информации они появятся во Франчайзи после 21.03.10г.:)
Могу выложить за 02.10

----------


## f333

*uzerdv*, выложите пожалуйста :) начну по ним

----------


## uzerdv

> *uzerdv*, выложите пожалуйста :) начну по ним


А конфа есть ?( у Вас) "Тест УТ". Выходите на меня по ICQ 316615837

----------


## olga.iovova

> *uzerdv*, выложите пожалуйста :) начну по ним


Присоединяюсь.
Выложите, пожалуйста, очень нужны
Заранее спасибо

----------


## septera1

Народ кто может выложите тесты за март 2010. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## vortex1c

> Народ кто может выложите тесты за март 2010. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


http://ifolder.ru/16816261

----------


## ipsyedinmk

люди помогите стояла 1с все работало снесли виндовс поставили 1с все стартует но ругается на SQL сервер те наша 1с создана с помощью этого сервисаИ? что делатьИИ думали как обычно добавим конфигурации и вперед помогите плиз!!!

----------


## Аladdin

Но иногда ответы на вопросы ставят в тупик даже опытного бухгалтера (опыт работы свыше 5 лет)................

Конечно, бух ведь не использует возможности программы на все 100% и соответственно не знает все ее тонкости)))

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 46 секунд_
вот видишь, не всегда теория помогает, .. да и кто выложит теорию достаточно глубокую)

----------


## velpon

> !!! По многочисленным просьбам !!!
> 
> *Полный продвинутый курс Фарита Насипова по 1С УПП*
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/3771.36...t_kom.rar.html


Это не полный вариант, а процентов 10 от полного

----------


## prstuf

> http://ifolder.ru/16816261


что-то ссылочка не работает выложите пожалуйста еще разок!!!

----------


## Пеппи

http://depositfiles.com/files/08r8zbes0

Тесты за март

----------


## septera1

Тесты с диска ИТС за Март 2010 года, только что выложил:

http://rapidshare.com/files/364907322/03_2010.rar.html
MD5: B8721B68A64D4863A0B45BAD156873F2

----------


## liliya777

Здравствуйте!  
Выложите, пожалуйста, еще раз тесты за февраль 2010! Ссылка не работает. :(
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## septera1

*liliya777*, 
http://rapidshare.com/files/36655205...10_02.rar.html
MD5: 130C1E676FB76DEB6A0CB76EBF5CE7AA

----------


## VoO

Здраствуйте, подскажыте пожалуйста...
Я буду скоро сдавать экзамен на 1С Професионал ( 1С Предприятие 8.1)...
Имеется книга с вопросами.. Ps: вопросиков не мало )))
Есть ли какаято литература чтобы легче ответы на вопросы искать? бо по тем что шли с учебной версией (Радченко и т д) это будет тяжеловато... ?
И что такое ИТС и как "оно" может помочь...?

----------


## Ellen@

> Я буду скоро сдавать экзамен на 1С Професионал ( 1С Предприятие 8.1)...


Платформу что ли? Уже новые книжки и тесты по платформе 8.2.

Самый простой вариант - порыться в нете и скачать готовые ответы (жаль по новым еще нет, но старые тоже помогут - в новых книгах много старых вопросов).

----------


## liliya777

Здравствуйте!!!
Кто может, выложите, пожалуйста, тесты за апрель 2010. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!:)

----------


## Пеппи

проф за апрель

http://webfile.ru/4407407 УТ

http://webfile.ru/4407948 ЗУП

http://webfile.ru/4407940 БП

----------


## liliya777

Пеппи, спасибо. А у вас нет тестов по платформе?:)

----------


## Пеппи

http://ifolder.ru/17166624 Платформа

пароль ru-board

----------


## ПетровПетр

Кто угалад пароль в предыдущем файле?

----------


## olga.iovova

*Пеппи*, напишите, пожалуйста, пароль от архива.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## liliya777

Здравствуйте! 
Пеппи, извините за беспокойство, а у вас нет случайно самих тестов по платформе за апрель 2010, чтобы можно было на них отвечать и таким образом проверить насколько усвоились ответы?:blush: 
Большое спасибо за ответы по платформе.:good:

----------


## koshka

Примеры решений спец.консультант по бухгалтерии 8 тут
Примеры решений спец. по бухгалтерии 8 тут
Конфа с решениями из примеров спец. по бух. тут

----------


## Пеппи

http://webfile.ru/4415081 ИТС апрель

----------


## Ellen@

Сдала вчера Профессионала по ЗУП!

http://forum-1c.ru/index.php?topic=1443.30 - на этой страничке выложила ответы на вопросы по ЗУП от января 2010 года

----------


## Dimon_

А кто нить знает, что за тесты предлагает Камин (проф)? Может сдавали на сайте

----------


## spb_dasha

Здравствуйте!
А кто-нибудь знает где можно скачать комплект вопросов новый по ЗУП 2010 г. в формате pdf или doc? Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку.

----------


## ПетровПетр

Разыскиваются ответы по профу по Бухгалтерии (май 2008 года) и Платформе (2010 года). Поделитесь плиз.

----------


## liliya777

Пеппи, выложите, пожалуйста, тесты по платформе за май!

----------


## Пеппи

ИТС апрель
*Скрытый текст*
http://freakshare.net/files/gpkuxw93..._and_8.7z.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/42358491/14e85..._and_8.7z.html
ИТС  май 
*Скрытый текст*
http://freakshare.net/files/jhp8yspd/Test_Prof.7z.html

----------


## 7_Ya

Доброго времени суток!
поделитесь, пожалуйста, билетами для специалиста-консультанта по Бухгалтерии 8 :)

----------


## Dimon_

Примерные билеты спец. консультант 8 Здесь

----------


## alexsmir

ответы на профессионала по торговле

----------


## dimabolt

может кто подскажет рабочую ссылку на ответы по Проф. УПП (ред.1.2)

----------


## GeorgeU

Всем привет. Никак не могу найти новые вопросы на 1С профессинал ЗУП. Без ответов. Просто книгу (новую редакцию). А нужено  очень. Может кто ссылочку даст?

----------


## 7_Ya

Доброго времени суток :)
выложите, пожалуйста, тесты по платформе с ИТС июнь :)

----------


## qwerewq

*Тесты 1С:Профессионал с диска ИТС (Июнь 2010)*
Размер - 4.81 Mb

http://ifolder.ru/18026558
http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/450902/

----------


## malev

Комплект вопросов 1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (на январь 2010г) редакция 2.5 платформа 8.2
большинство правильных ответов помечено, есть некоторые неточности в издании (лишние картинки, повтор вопроса, лишний текст в вопросе)

http://letitbit.net/download/8600.80...UP.7z.001.html (104 Мб)
http://letitbit.net/download/6423.6f...UP.7z.002.html (104 Мб)
http://letitbit.net/download/7447.77...UP.7z.003.html (88 Мб)

Одним файлом:
http://letitbit.net/download/2930.26..._____.zip.html (291.56 Mb)

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Выложите пожалуйста еще раз Комплетк вопросов по ЗУП. К сожалению ваши ранее выложенные ссылки не скачиваются!

----------


## malev

ЗУП вопросы 8.2
http://rapidshare.com/files/397430099/KV.zip.001.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/397487391/KV.zip.002

----------


## GeorgeU

спасибо еще раз

----------


## natik_82

Как распаковать эти файлы?

http://rapidshare.com/files/397430099/KV.zip.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/397487391/KV.zip.002

----------


## dimabolt

выложите пожалуйста ответы проф УПП

----------


## Linchik

Скиньте, пожалуйста вопросы (желательно с решениями) по аттестации "Специалист-консультант" по Зарплате и управлению персоналом. Ну оч нужно. Может кто покупал решения?

----------


## qwerewq

_Тесты 1С: Профессионал с диска ИТС (Июль 2010)_
*Размер:* _2,42 Mb_

http://rapidshare.com/files/40438136...101010.7z.html
http://rghost.ru/2034165
http://ifolder.ru/18386982

----------


## crow1983

Чем можно открыть файл? 7Zip и WinRar  не открывают

----------


## natik_82

Давай тебе на мыло скину? Пиши адрес

----------


## crow1983

crow1983@mail.ru

----------


## anatoles

> А кто нить знает, что за тесты предлагает Камин (проф)? Может сдавали на сайте


Я знаю, но вот где бы найти ответы правильные?

А сами вопросы - *Скрытый текст*тут и тут

----------

dendzu (12.10.2012)

----------


## natik_82

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/natali_2005/2/11.html

Мы в расчете?! :D

----------


## crow1983

> Я знаю, но вот где бы найти ответы правильные?


Есть конфа для тестирования, в нее можно загрузить тесты и получить автоматически ответы

_Добавлено через 7 минут 35 секунд_



> А сами вопросы -


Три дня пытаюсь скачать тесты с разных источников, и везде после скачивания архив оказывается поврежден

_Добавлено через 46 секунд_



> Давай тебе на мыло скину? Пиши адрес


Так я и не дождался....

----------


## Paivin

У кого есть новые билеты по Специалмсту для Торговли. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## anatoles

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от anatoles  
> Я знаю, но вот где бы найти ответы правильные?
> 
> Есть конфа для тестирования, в нее можно загрузить тесты и получить автоматически ответы


НеужелиИ? А кто в эту конфу по КАМИНу правильные ответы загрузилИ?
Электронных тестов по КАМИНу нет!!!
Ты формат видел, какой там стоит? - *.doc





> Три дня пытаюсь скачать тесты с разных источников, и везде после скачивания архив оказывается поврежден


Из каких это интересно источников ты пытаешься скачатьИ? :eek:

А вообще, вопрос модераторам: тут за флуд не наказывают? :)

----------


## Bux1

Ребят может у кого-нибудь есть сборник всех тестов с дисков ИТС по 8-ке за период с 2009г. по 2010г.? 
Больше всего интересуют следующие тесты:
- Тесты по программе 1С Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8;
- Тесты по программе 1С Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8;
- Тесты по платформе 8.2
Но если кто выложит вообще все тесты по 8-ке, то будет здорово)
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## liliya777

Здравствуйте все!
Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть тесты за май 2008 и февраль 2010 по бухгалтерии!!! Ссылки уже не работают!:(

----------


## mflyer

За февраль 2010 http://rapidshare.com/files/407035362/test_02_10.rar

----------


## delphipro

Здравствуйте.
Я программер на Delphi. Хочу выполнить путевую и красивую оболочку для тестов, и для народа:). Чтобы и режим обучения и режим тестирования и статистика по вопросам и трудность вопросов и так далее. Кто может дать самые свежие вопросы с ответами и с картинаками в Excel. Перегоню их в базу и будем тестироваться и обучаться.

Мой сайт : http://delphi7-project.narod.ru/

----------


## bxMax

Кто знает - где скачать список всех вопросов к тесту "профессионал" по платформе 8?

----------


## elena-b

Всем здравствуйте!:)
Помогите, пожалуйста.
Нужен комплект вопросов к экзамену *на 1С Профессионал по 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.1 вместе с ответами*.
В программе соображаю, а от вопросов в книжке плавится мозг. Если бы знать ответы, легче бы готовилась.:blush:

----------


## Mainmac

> Всем здравствуйте!:)
> Помогите, пожалуйста.
> Нужен комплект вопросов к экзамену *на 1С Профессионал по 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.1 вместе с ответами*.
> В программе соображаю, а от вопросов в книжке плавится мозг. Если бы знать ответы, легче бы готовилась.:blush:


Добрый день
я готовился с помощью 
http://letitbit.net/download/9586.c9...ovka17.dt.html
сдал неделю назад.

----------


## elena-b

> Добрый день
> я готовился с помощью 
> http://letitbit.net/download/9586.c9...ovka17.dt.html
> сдал неделю назад


Спасибо большое. База с ответами прекрасно встала!:good:
Ответы радуют глаза!!!:dance:

Только, наверно, вопросы постоянно меняются? Я думаю, списка в базе маловато. Или это полный список вопросов?
А по 1С 8.2 вопросы на экзамене были или, по крайней мере, по платформе?

Заранее благодарна.:)

----------


## Mainmac

> Спасибо большое. База с ответами прекрасно встала!:good:
> Ответы радуют глаза!!!:dance:
> 
> Только, наверно, вопросы постоянно меняются? Я думаю, списка в базе маловато. Или это полный список вопросов?
> А по 1С 8.2 вопросы на экзамене были или, по крайней мере, по платформе?
> 
> Заранее благодарна.:)


Скорее всего список не полный, да и тем многовато. Книгу скан не видел.
Для уверенности в вопросах надо покупать или искать книгу. Можно пройти тестирования на учебном сайте 1С http://dist.edu.1c.ru/index.jsp?ProductId=edu_prof_free (там раньше, год назад, были первые 10 вопросов из каждой темы). Тормозит у меня страшно + только IE, очень не удобно, но полезно. Мне это предстоит для ЗУП :-) буду сдавать в начале сентября :-)
P.S. Бухгалтерию лучше сдать сейчас, имхо. Скоро изменится список вопросов под редакцию 2.0

----------


## elena-b

> Скорее всего список не полный, да и тем многовато. Книгу скан не видел.
> Для уверенности в вопросах надо покупать или искать книгу. Можно пройти тестирования на учебном сайте 1С http://dist.edu.1c.ru/index.jsp?ProductId=edu_prof_free (там раньше, год назад, были первые 10 вопросов из каждой темы). Тормозит у меня страшно + только IE, очень не удобно, но полезно. Мне это предстоит для ЗУП :-) буду сдавать в начале сентября :-)
> P.S. Бухгалтерию лучше сдать сейчас, имхо. Скоро изменится список вопросов под редакцию 2.0


Спасибо за помощь.
А сколько у меня времени в запасе для сдачи по 1с 8.1? Пару-тройка месяцев-то есть?
Хорошего лета!:)

----------


## atlantika74

Готовлюсь по новой книге вопросов ЗУП: она стала еще толще, вопросов стало еще больше. Имею базу тестов за период с 2006 г. по наши дни - и все равно на множество вопросов ответов не найдено, уж очень вопросы поменялись (сравниваю с предыдущей книгой).
А за август тестов ЗУП еще ни у кого не появилось? ..знаю, что диски ИТС уже поступили в некоторые франчи, но у меня лично нет к ним доступа.

----------


## Пеппи

http://ifolder.ru/18797298  август

----------


## dmitry.pv

Добрый день! Вчера сдавал спеца-консультанта по Бухгалтерии 8. Попался билет связанный с учетом компенсации за использование личного транспорта сотрудниками организации. Билет выдел впервые, так как готовился по стандартным 6, которые достал и которые есть у многих, пытающихся сдать данный экз. Уверен, что билетов намного больше. Если кому-нибудь попадались незнакомые билеты, отпишитесь пожалуйста  с  описанием поставленных бизнес-процессов и основных данных по организации. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## softbear

Разыскиваю комплект задач Спеца по платформе 8.2

_Добавлено через 5 минут 24 секунды_
Уже нашел в другом разделе.

----------


## plm1959

Задачи и решения по платформе
http://letitbit.net/download/28933.2...forma.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6211...forma.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/81288.8...tforme.7z.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8331...tforme.7z.html

----------


## Jivago_123

Подайте у кого есть ответы, по проффессионалу, по платформе.

----------


## corso

Народ, скиньте, пожалста, у кого есть комплект вопросов и ответы по УТ 8 ПрофессионалИ?

----------


## atlantika74

разыскиваются тесты с диска ИТС за сентябрь, хотя бы по ЗУП. Очень надо, выложите пожалуйста

----------


## Пеппи

http://depositfiles.com/files/ntp4mwbor  тесты сентябрь

----------


## Feversis

Большая просьба, выложите ответы в любом формате по ЗУП 8.1 )ред.2.5) 2010г. Пожалуйста!

----------


## atlantika74

разыскиваются тесты с диска ИТС за октябрь, пожалуйста

----------


## alexsandrinia

Всем привет! У кого-нибудь имеется книга "Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" (ред. 2.5) с примерами решений" ?
нужно сдать на тест на Профессионала, хотел по этой книге подготовиться.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tarasova

Можно выложить билеты на спеца-консультанта по Бухгалтерии 8

----------


## redrose

Добрый день! У кого-нибудь есть ответы на тесты на Профессионала по Бухгалтерии 8 для Украины

----------


## qwerewq

_Тесты 1С:Профессионал с диска ИТС Октябрь 2010_ _(4.79Mb)_

_Оnlinedisk_  *Narod* *Rghost* *Rapidshare* *Multi-up*

----------


## Алекс219

Кто-нибудь сдавал экзамен на преподователя по Использованию запросов? По каким вопросам и книгам готовиться?

----------


## qwerewq

> Всем, кто готовится к тестированию 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.2,
> - есть база всех 948 вопросов со сборника и правильных ответов по Платформе 8.2 с подробной инструкцией для подготовки,
> - также есть официальная книга по платформе 8.2 с отмеченными правильными ответами,
> - тесты с ИТС январь 2004 года - октябрь 2010 года. 
> - программы, которые указывают правильный ответ и позволяют создавать шпоры,
> - хорошие бесплатные свежие конфигурации для подготовки к экзамену-тестированию "1С Профессионал", в сборнике есть ответы на большинство вопросов, по всем тестам "1С Профессионал"
> * Бухгалтерия 7.7
> * Бухгалтерия 7.7 (УКРАИНА)
> * Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
> ...


*В отличие от предыдущего поста БЕСПЛАТНО:*

http://letitbit.net/download/84484.8...6-0910.dt.html

----------


## Galaxy87

*qwerewq*

Огромное человеческое спасибо!!!

----------


## dabro5

> В отличие от предыдущего поста БЕСПЛАТНО:
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/84484.8...6-0910.dt.html



там красным по белому написано, что


Тесты с ИТС 2004.02-2006.10 (8.0) (вместе с решалкой тестов) *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/txk0hifjh

Тесты с ИТС 2007.01-2009.12 (8.1) (вместе с решалкой тестов) *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/2g0f66s00

Тесты с ИТС 2010.01-2010.10 (8.2) (вместе с решалкой тестов) *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/ry6lpb9q8

все одним файлом: Тесты с ИТС 2010.10-2004.02 (вместе с решалкой тестов) *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/7e6ncl6tl

- тесты с дисков ИТС, с февраля 2004 по октябрь 2010, по всем типовым конфигурациям, включая тесты по Платформе 8.х, при наличии какой-либо конфигурации для тестирования (см. ниже), позволяющей загружать тесты из Excel-файлов тестов с ИТС, это очень полезный сборник тестов, как источник некоторого количества правильных ответов!




Тесты с ИТС 2004.02-2006.10 по Платформе (8.0) (вместе с решалкой тестов) *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/mabdpznx6

Тесты с ИТС 2007.01-2009.12 по Платформе (8.1) (вместе с решалкой тестов) *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/an5fiz9sb

Тесты с ИТС 2010.01-2010.10 по Платформе (8.2) (вместе с решалкой тестов) *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/gcs75lirt

все одним файлом: Тесты с ИТС 2010.10-2004.02 по Платформе (вместе с решалкой тестов) *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/acmqu6g91

- тесты с дисков ИТС, с февраля 2004 по октябрь 2010 по Платформе 8.0-8.2, ценная коллекция тестов по Платформе 8.х.


Сборник различных свежих конфигураций для подготовки к тестированию "1С Профессионал", включая тестирование по Платформе 8.2 *БЕСПЛАТНО*:
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/ln7mevxr9
- хорошие бесплатные свежие конфигурации для подготовки к экзамену-тестированию "1С Профессионал", в сборнике есть ответы на большинство вопросов, по всем  тестам "1С Профессионал"

единственный минус этих баз, для Профа по Платформе 8.2 -- неполнота вопросов-ответов, в платной базе на указанном выше сайте (символическая плата за наполнение базы всех 948 ответов) этот недостаток отсутствует!

----------

smash1vn (02.08.2011)

----------


## dabro5

Тесты с ИТС ноябрь 2010 (вместе с решалкой тестов): 
http://depositfiles.com/files/uzp37pfil

----------


## Tom11

Для тех, кто готовится к экзамену 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2 - сборник задач для экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2 ред. 3, выпущен - июнь 2010, формат doc, что гораздо удобнее, чем PDF.

Скачать 8.2 Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С Специалист.doc с getzilla

----------


## DKTigra

Кому-нибудь нужны тесты по платформе (8.0-8.2 с дисков ИТС за 2004-2010 г) под мобильное устройство (windows mobile/android)? Сделал себе - могу поделиться, если нужно. Также могу поделиться обработкой выгрузки под конфигурацию с поста http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=157 - должно по идее дать возможность экспортировать любые другие билеты

----------


## CerdoMarino

Кто-нибудь сдавал Специалист консультант по бухгалтерии 2.0? Там есть отличия в вопросах и процессе атестации? 
У кого-нибудь есть вопросы к экзамену специалист консультант по бух?
Выложите пожалуйста :)

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС декабрь 2010 (вместе с решалкой тестов):* 

    * http://depositfiles.com/files/lprdwnd3n

----------


## Motivati

> Кому-нибудь нужны тесты по платформе (8.0-8.2 с дисков ИТС за 2004-2010 г) под мобильное устройство (windows mobile/android)? Сделал себе - могу поделиться, если нужно. Также могу поделиться обработкой выгрузки под конфигурацию с поста http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=157 - должно по идее дать возможность экспортировать любые другие билеты


Конечно нужно, дружище! Особенно решалку для winmobile.

----------


## chuevsf

Вот нашел на бесконечных просторах интернета программу позволяющую бесплатно тестироваться по Платформе. Единственно, что просит автор, время от времени бесплатно кликать по ссылкам. Больше никаких ограничений в программе я не заметил. Главное, что бесплатно.
Ссылка на программу: http://depositfiles.com/files/dwqfx5g8u

----------


## forzi

> Вот нашел на бесконечных просторах интернета программу позволяющую бесплатно тестироваться по Платформе. Единственно, что просит автор, время от времени бесплатно кликать по ссылкам. Больше никаких ограничений в программе я не заметил. Главное, что бесплатно.
> Ссылка на программу: http://depositfiles.com/files/dwqfx5g8u


Автор еще и зарегистрировался на этом сайте что бы нам рассказать о ней.;)

----------


## dabro5

*Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8. Версия 8.2 + CD*
Третья редакция сборника задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист" по платформе "1С: Предприятие 8".

** http://depositfiles.com/files/yflxtnmu8*

в "старом" варианте был скан в формате PDF (среднего качества, размер порядка 60 Мб), в данном же архиве, "новый" формат, DOC, набран вручную (качество отличное, все картинки цветные, также прилагается копия в формате PDF размера всего ~ 2Мб, но по качеству и удобству навигации намного лучше предыдущего, "старого" скана размером в 60Мб), также в архиве
- подробное описание условий экзамена "1С: Специалист по платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.2", файл ATT82PL.RTF
- каркасная конфигурация 8.2, и база данных Примера Решения со сборника (CD) 
- копия "старого" скана (для сравнения :))





*Методические материалы учебного центра 1С.
Введение в конфигурирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.2*


*Основные объекты*

**    http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/0qw479tt0*

Данный курс рассчитан на слушателей, имеющих опыт работы с объектно-ориентированными языками программирования или работавшие ранее с предыдущими версиями 1С: Предприятие)
Курс является базовым. В процессе обучения Вы ознакомитесь с основами конфигурирования и программирования в системе «1С: Предприятие 8», приобретете практические навыки по работе с объектами конфигурации, написании программных модулей на языке системы.
Также следует отметить, что некоторые темы в рамках данного курса изучаются поверхностно или не изучаются совсем. Для более подробного изучения подобного материала существуют другие (последующие) курсы, обладающие уже нужной специализацией.
Считается, что после ознакомления с материалом данного курса вы будете иметь общее представление о возможностях программного комплекса и сферах его применения.

*Решение оперативных задач
*
*    *        http://depositfiles.com/files/bd8vb7piv
*
Настоящий курс является продолжением курса -  "Конфигурирование в системе 1С: Предприятие 8. Основные объекты" .
Подразумевается, что у обучаемого уже имеется определенная ясность по приемам работы в конфигураторе.

Курс рассчитан на подготовку разработчиков, которым придется впоследствии заниматься внедрением типовых решений на платформе "1С: Предприятие 8" или разработкой и автоматизацией прочих бизнес-решений.
Основная цель данного курса - получить навыки самостоятельной работы по созданию оперативных учетных и управленческих решений.


*Решение бухгалтерских задач*

** http://depositfiles.com/files/q6t5mn37a*

Данный курс представляет собой вторую ступень изучения конфигурирования в системе «1С:Предприятие 8» и является продолжением курса «Введение в конфигурирование в системе «1С:Предприятие 8 Основные объекты». Предполагается, что слушатель курса уже знаком с системой «1С:Предприятие 8» в объеме, изучаемом на курсе «Введение в конфигурирование в системе «1С:Предприятие 8». Основные объекты». Для выполнения курса требуется каркасная конфигурация, сопоставимая по составу объектов с заключительной конфигурацией, получаемой в результате изучения конфигурирования системы «1С:Предприятие 8» по названному выше курсу. В данном курсе рассматриваются только объекты системы «1С:Предприятие 8», предназначенные для автоматизации задач бухгалтерского учета. Основной целью учебного курса и данных методических материалов является освоение программы как инструмента по созданию собственных прикладных решений, развитие практических навыков по конфигурированию.

*Решение расчетных задач
*

**  http://depositfiles.com/files/4iwd9qb71*

Настоящий курс является продолжением курса "Введение в конфигурирование в системе "1С:Предприятие 8". Основные объекты".
Для успешного прохождения курса требуется знание основных объектов и механизмов системы "1С:Предприятие 8".
В данном курсе рассматриваются только механизмы и объекты системы "1С:Предприятие 8", предназначенные для автоматизации расчетных задач.
Основной целью учебного курса и данных методических материалов является освоение программы как инструмента по созданию собственных оригинальных конфигураций, развитие практических навыков по конфигурированию.
При подготовке сквозного примера, который лег в основу учебного курса, авторы постарались уделить значительное внимание механизмам, которые используются в типовых конфигурациях, поставляемых с программными продуктами фирмы "1С" ("Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", "Управление Производственным Предприятием"). Этим авторы стремятся не только пройти по всем этапам конфигурирования и получить навыки самостоятельной работы по созданию решений "с нуля", связанных со сложными периодическими расчетами, но и изучить основные принципы конфигурирования, заложенные в типовых решениях фирмы "1С

----------


## DKTigra

> Конечно нужно, дружище! Особенно решалку для winmobile.


Выложил пока для андроида (к ВинМобайл - пока не знаю как с картинками бороться чтобы отображать их правильно отсайзенными и оригинальными при надобности):

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showt...0#entry5994423

Изначально софтинка разрабатывалась под билеты ГАИ, поэтому не обессудьте =)

Качать не PDD_UA, а aPocketTest

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС январь 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов):*

    * http://depositfiles.com/files/55nziw7tk

p.s.: всех с наступающим! :)

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС январь 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)*  (без поздравительной начинки :))

    * http://depositfiles.com/files/5gzzsen54

----------

forzi (11.11.2011)

----------


## Алекс219

Кто нибудь сдавал экзамен по основным объектам для преподователя 8.2 или 8.1? Поделитесь ответами и базой

----------


## serg_n1

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого тесты 1С  по Бухгалтерия для казахстана

----------


## forzi

Тесты 1С Профессионал по Бухгалтерии 8 с дисков ИТС 2008-01.2011 с двумя вариантами решалок.

TestProfBuh2008_2011.rar

----------


## serg_n1

А может у кого не для России, а для Казахстана есть? Буду очень благодарен

----------


## kmoch

Выложите пожалуйста тесты 1С Профессионал по ЗУП за 2007 год с января по декабрь

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС февраль 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 

* http://depositfiles.com/files/73ni7dfnj

----------


## cpt_smollet

Уважаемые форумчане, прошу, помогите. Друг дал вот такой файл:
(прилагается 3 скрина 1, 2 стр. и страница с началом теста). Я полный чайник в этом тестировании. Может кто нибудь сказать, какие решалки нужны?*Скрытый текст*
*Скрытый текст*
*Скрытый текст*

----------


## Pitbull-1C

Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть тесты ПРОФ с ИТС за
2007_03
2007_05
2007_06
2007_08 - 2007_12
2008_01 - 2008_05

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Бухгалтерия Подготовка к экзамену "Специалист-Консультант* 

I. Обзор конфигурации
1. Платформа
2. Общий обзор подсистем
3. Налоговый учет ПБУ 18/2 (общая инф-я)
4. УСН
5. Документы конфигурации
6. Закрытие месяца
7. Регламентированная отчетность
8. Требования на экзамене
II. Учет налога на прибыль
1. ПБУ 18/2 – теория
2. НУ, ПР, ВР
3. Примеры возникновения разниц из конфигурации
4. Примеры возникновения разниц, не отраженны в конфигурации
5. Расчет налога на прибыль
III. Учет НДС
1. НДС – теория
2. Регистры учета НДС
3. Разделы учета НДС
4. Учет НДС по ОС
5. Сложный учет НДС – учет по разным ставка НДС

*shareflare.net*

----------


## Pitbull-1C

Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть тесты ПРОФ с ИТС за

2007_03
2007_05
2007_06
2007_08

----------


## alexsandrinia

у кого-нибудь есть тесты за март по ЗУПу?

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  март 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/edphe4pn2*

----------


## vitaliy56

Уважаемые форумчане! Вышла новая ред.11 "Управление торговлей". Подскажите, пожалуйста, а существует новая редакция сборника вопросов для экзамена Профессионал по этой конфигурации. У меня последний сборник - январь 2010.

----------


## dabro5

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, а существует новая редакция сборника вопросов для экзамена Профессионал по этой конфигурации. У меня последний сборник - январь 2010


http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=13131

----------


## dabro5

Хорошая бесплатная конфигурация *"Проф-Тестирование" Свежая*

* *http://depositfiles.com/files/x3ziof4gz*

В ней есть ответы на вопросы, по всем  тестам "1с Профессионал" 
с *ИТС с марта 2011 по 2006*, 
количество собранных вопросов-ответов довольно таки предостаточное :)

Бухгалтерия 7.7
Бухгалтерия 7.7 (УКРАИНА)
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Бухгалтерия 8
Бухгалтерия 8 (УКРАИНА)
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8
Бюджетирование УПП 8
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8
Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8 (УКРАИНА)
Консолидация 8
МСФО 8
Платформа 8
Торговля и Склад 7.7
Торговля и Склад 7.7 (УКРАИНА)
Управление Производственным Предприятием 8
Управление Производственным Предприятием 8 (УКРАИНА)
Управление Строительной Организацией 8
Управление торговлей 8
Управление торговлей 8 (УКРАИНА)
Управление школой 7

Все ответы правильные. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться, есть режим самоподготовки.
Устанавливается за 1 минуту как любая база 8.1 :)

* *http://depositfiles.com/files/x3ziof4gz*

_Добавлено через 1 час 15 минут 31 секунду_
сборник тестов по УТ с февраля 2004 по март 2011

* http://depositfiles.com/files/03skyxiab 

скорее всего уже с апреля 2011 начнут по редакции 11 выпускать тесты, большая часть ответов на прежние тесты все равно останется актуальной.

----------


## EkaterinaEdush

Помогите найти тесты Бухгалтерия Бюджетного учреждения8, плиииииз!

----------


## AEgorov

Смотрел нфр диск для украины -- папку 1CInfo не нашел :( Где искать? Или может, нужен ПРОФ диск?

----------


## Leones

у кого-нибудь есть тесты за апрель по ЗУПу?

----------


## Juza

Комплект вопросов (без ответов ) УТ 11 Профессионал
http://ifolder.ru/23184625

----------


## Gal.tim

Помогите найти тесты Бухгалтерия Бюджетного учреждения8, плиииииз!

_Добавлено через 23 часа 39 минут 19 секунд_
Спасибо, уже нашла

----------


## toshius

Мужики, у меня есть книжка по УТ 11 с вопросами! Вопросы точно по тесту. Но нету стопудовых ответов!!! Сижу вот сам разбираюсь! Кто планирует сдавать тест по 11 редакции УТ  пишите мне в асю 343309035! Будем вместе готовится! Так сказать 1 голова хорошо а две лучше!!! :)

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  апрель 2011*  
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/lbhqgx3nx* 

*Тесты с ИТС  май 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/yez2mn2kz*

----------


## npocto.sanches

Ранее выложенные вопросы для Управления торговлей 11 с ответами.
 Решал сам и не проверено. 
 Зеленым цветом выделял ответы в которых больше уверен, чем на ответы выделенные желтым 
 Местами выделял одновременно 2 ответа. Это в тех случаях когда есть вариант ответа с перечисленными правильно вариантами, но они не подходят по номерам.
 Красным выделял воаросы ответить на которые затрудняюсь.
 Если есть тот, кто тоже решал и не согласится с моим вариантом - пишите и обсудим.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23169682/Tra...nd_Answers.zip

----------


## sergey_irk

> Если у кого - то есть книжка "Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Управление торговлей 8" (ред. 11)", то не могли бы выложить отсканированный вариант в формате PDF ?


Присоединяюсь выложите куда нибудь ее и спасибо за аварианты о тветов по УТ 11

----------


## Идея

Всем приветики!!! 
Буду признательна, если поделитесь ответами к книжке комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:ЗУП 8" (редакция 2.5) с примерами решений. 2010г 

Никак не могу найти нигде ответы  

аська: 196-737-136, 
почта: elka_0506@mail.ru

----------


## Идея

Спасибо огромное, сейчас буду изучать :)
Я, кстати нашла отсканированную книжку с ответами, но уже нашла там 5 не правильных ответов :(
хотя я еще только на 35 странице, а всего страниц 350...

----------


## sergey_irk

> База для подготовки к экзамену 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5 с ответами (сам по ней сдал экзамен)
> 
> http://www.twirpx.com/file/479740/


спасибо очень помогла

----------


## Идея

У меня вот на этот вопрос, 3 варианта ответа :)

Структура предприятия для целей регламентированного учета описывается:
1. В справочнике "Организации"
2. В справочнике "Подразделения"
3. В справочнике "Подразделения организаций"
4. В справочнике "Организации" и "Подразделения организаций"

Нашла отсканированные ответы по ЗиУП - ответ номер  3
В тестах с диска ИТС за октябрь 2010 год, ответ номер 4
В программе muliens - это ответ 1...

Простите за уточнение, я просто уже не знаю во что верить)))
Какой ответ правильный?

----------


## Nesterov

> У меня вот на этот вопрос, 3 варианта ответа :)
> 
> Структура предприятия для целей регламентированного учета описывается:
> 1. В справочнике "Организации"
> 2. В справочнике "Подразделения"
> 3. В справочнике "Подразделения организаций"
> 4. В справочнике "Организации" и "Подразделения организаций"
> 
> Нашла отсканированные ответы по ЗиУП - ответ номер  3
> ...


Ответ №3 правильный, потому что: 1) в справочнике "Организации" описывается перечень организаций (выделенных на отдельный баланс), составляющих предприятие; 2) в справочнике "Подразделения организаций" описывается перечень подразделений, составляющих организацию, в т.ч. и обособленные подразделения организации не выделенные на отдельный баланс (соответствующий флажок и реквизиты ИНН/КПП в форме элемента).

P.S. В найденном Вами отсканированном варианте с отмеченными правильными ответами действительно хватает ошибок :( , так что доверяйте, но проверяйте и удачи Вам на экзамене!

----------


## toshius

http://depositfiles.com/files/7bq09gd73 тут вопросы по УТ 11

----------


## kr26

Вчера сдал УТ 11 с результатом 13 из 14. Вобще в тестах косяков хватает (не раз попадались косячные вопросы), и на экзамене как раз попался такой:

Так выглядит вопрос на диске ИТС за май 2011:

*Можно ли в системе проконтролировать наличие счетов-фактур полученных?*

1. Верны утверждения 2 и 3 (правильный ответ по диску ИТС)
2. Можно с помощью отчета "Журнал учета полученных счетов-фактур".
3. Можно с помощью отчета "Контроль НДС".
4. Нет, нельзя, только вручную.

Так выглядит этот же вопрос в комплекте вопросов по УТ (книга):

*Можно ли в системе проконтролировать наличие счетов-фактур полученных?*

1. Нет, нельзя, только вручную.
2. Можно с помощью отчета "Контроль НДС".
3. Можно с помощью отчета "Журнал учета полученных счетов-фактур".

Так выглядел этот вопрос на реальном экзамене:

*Можно ли в системе проконтролировать наличие счетов-фактур полученных?*

1. Можно с помощью отчета "Контроль НДС".
2. Можно с помощью отчета "Журнал учета полученных счетов-фактур". (я ответил так, но этот ответ посчитался неправильным)
3. Нет, нельзя, только вручную.
4. Верны утверждения 2 и 3

И непонятно, какой же ответ является все-таки на самом деле правильным и где конкретно косяк - на диске ИТС или в реальном экзамене? (или, быть может, и там и там)

Согласно официальной Справке к УТ 11 "Журнал учета полученных счетов-фактур" все же более верный вариант ответа, имхо.

Протокол моего экзамена прилагается.

----------


## kr26

> Не могли бы выложить ответы по которым готовились или отправить на почту alexmul@yandex.ru


Попробую, это займет время - нужно или сканировать книгу, в которой я отмечал карандашом или проставлять по книге ответы в экселевском файле с вопросами свои решения. 

В качестве благодарности с удовольствием приму решения задач по Специалисту-консультанту УТ 11 (если найдете где-нибудь, или хотя бы ссылку где можно их купить за электронные деньги).  Если я не ошибаюсь, задачи берутся из: _"Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях "1С:Предприятия 8""_.

----------


## bissov

> Попробую, это займет время - нужно или сканировать книгу, в которой я отмечал карандашом или проставлять по книге ответы в экселевском файле с вопросами свои решения.



был бы тоже очень признателен, хоть скан хоть ексель. вчера запорол экзамен, на работе были не в курсе что экзамен по новому комплекту....
такая вот вата....

----------


## Juza

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях "
Увесистый, хотя всего 70 страниц. Зато читабельно.  Пора всем миром навалиться, а то по одиночке много времени уйдет. 
http://depositfiles.com/files/mw0ppxp3b

----------


## Volka

Может у кого-нибудь есть сборник задач по экзамену "1С:Специалист" или "1С:Специалист-консультант" по прикладному решению Управление производственным предприятием?

----------


## Идея

Всем приветик!!!
Спасибо огромное muliens!!!
Я СДАЛА!!! :)

Теперь готовлюсь к 1с Специалист-консультант ЗИУП, если у кого-то есть какие-то решения, вопросы, буду очень признательна :)

аська: 196-737-136, 
почта: elka_0506@mail.ru

----------


## kr26

Кто готовится к УТ специалист-консультант - давайте готовиться вместе :) аська 124-161-531 или в личку.

----------


## dabro5

Для подготовки к профу (спецу) по УТ (по редакции 11):

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "*1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей. (1С:Профессионал) Редакция 11* " с примерами решений  (улучшенное качество, 29Мб)
    * *http://depositfiles.com/files/voiczjt5d*

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "*1С:Специалист" по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях "1С:Предприятия 8 (Редакция 11)"*  (в отличие от предыдущего варианта, этот весит 27Мб)
    * *http://depositfiles.com/files/8viv4rlem*


И книжка по описанию самой конфигурации в пользовательском режиме:
"А. Алексеев., А. Безбородов, Д. Бескоровайных, А. Виноградов, А. Волков, И. Гольштйен, Е. Горностаев, Е. Дамье
*Руководство по ведению учета в конфигурации "Управление торговлей" №11.0*" (762 страницы)
    * *http://depositfiles.com/files/gv0dgak0b*

----------


## Идея

Всем приветики.

Делаю Документ Реализация товаров, хочу чтобы цены проставлялись автоматически.
У меня 2 вида цен, закупочная и продажная.
Закупочная указывается при поступление, продажная должна рассчитываться как процент от закупочной.

У меня никак не получается сделать так, чтобы цены проставлялмись автоматом в Реализацию.

Подскажите где посмотреть, никогда раньше не работала с Торговлей 11 версии. 

Спецы, подскажите, пожалуйста мне :)

----------


## dabro5

Хорошая бесплатная *МегаБаза "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая (на май 2011)* 

В ней есть ответы с дисков ИТС с 2004 по май 2011, по следующим тестам "1С Профессионал":

Бухгалтерия 7.7 
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Торговля и Склад 7.7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)

Управление школой 7

Платформа 8

Управление Производственным Предприятием 8
Бюджетирование УПП 8

Консолидация 8

МСФО 8

Бухгалтерия 8
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8

Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8

Управление торговлей 8

Управление Строительной Организацией 8

*теперь, включая тесты по конфигурации
Бюджетная отчетность 8 (с мая 2011)*

Все ответы правильные. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться, есть режим самоподготовки.
Устанавливается за 1 минуту как любая база 8.1. Легко конвертируется в 8.2 :)

** http://depositfiles.com/files/q4goro503*

----------

1122031 (24.09.2011)

----------


## DMV2007

Здравствуйте! Уважаемый dabro5, не могли бы Вы выложить МегаБаза "Проф-Тестирование" на другой файлообменник типа Letibit или др. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mailboxfxri

Огромное спасибо Вам уважаемый dabro5
, но поставив МегаБазу "Проф-Тестирование" (май 2011) 
сделав выборку Платформа 8, период с 1995 по май2011, указав раздел 1 и количество вопросов в тесте сделав 100
реально получил только 39, хотя в печатной книге "Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы 1C:Предприятие 8" для того же раздела их 70, также и для остальных

значит ли это, что МегаБаза на самом деле не полная?
может ли получится так, что как раз тех что в МегаБазе вопросов нет, попадутся на экзамене?

----------


## kr26

> Всем приветики.
> 
> Делаю Документ Реализация товаров, хочу чтобы цены проставлялись автоматически.
> У меня 2 вида цен, закупочная и продажная.
> Закупочная указывается при поступление, продажная должна рассчитываться как процент от закупочной.
> 
> У меня никак не получается сделать так, чтобы цены проставлялмись автоматом в Реализацию.
> 
> Подскажите где посмотреть, никогда раньше не работала с Торговлей 11 версии. 
> ...


В настройках склада указываешь _Продажная_ как розничный вид цены. В настройках _Продажной_ цены указываешь _Рассчитывается по другим видам цен_ и для всех ценовых групп в табличной части прописываешь формулу: *Окр([Закупочная] *1.2, 0)*. 1.2 замени на свой коэффициент наценки. Если нужно и для торговли по заказам клиентов - просто в типовом соглашении с клиентом укажи вид цены _Продажная_. В качестве закупочной лучше использовать штатную _Цену поступления_, формула тогда будет такой: *Окр([ЦенаПоступления] *1.2, 0)*

----------


## dabro5

> Огромное спасибо Вам уважаемый dabro5
> , но поставив МегаБазу "Проф-Тестирование" (май 2011) 
> сделав выборку Платформа 8, период с 1995 по май2011, указав раздел 1 и количество вопросов в тесте сделав 100
> реально получил только 39, хотя в печатной книге "Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы 1C:Предприятие 8" для того же раздела их 70, также и для остальных
> 
> значит ли это, что МегаБаза на самом деле не полная?
> может ли получится так, что как раз тех что в МегаБазе вопросов нет, попадутся на экзамене?


да, конкретно по Платформе 8.2 тестовые вопросы идут с апреля 2010 года, учитывая что часто вопросы повторяют, на данный момент в МегаБазе процентов 70 от общего кол-ва вопросов сборника (тут как повезет, то есть процентов на 70 подготовиться можно). 

p.s.: возможности загрузить на др. файлообменники нет, если что качайте с помощью USD

----------


## mailboxfxri

проблема на половину решена,
своим пытливым умом вскрыв список вопросов МегаБазы
выяснил, что часть вопросов (около половины) вообще ни как не относится ни к каким разделам, потому и не выводится если задавать конкретный раздел,
иначе если не указывать разделы вообще, то выводится больший список? чем в моем печатном комплекте вопросов по 1с:Профессионал 8 Платформа,
1209 вопросов вместо положенных 948

большее количество, по той причине, что часть вопросов не поддается оптимизации и потому продублирована, плюс часть вопросов устарела

----------


## IFree

Нужно сдать экзамен 1С Профессионал по УТ ред. 11. Сам в программе практически не работал, только во время обучения. Нужны ответы на комплект вопросов для проведения такого экзамена! Есть ли таковые? И где их взять? Или дайте совет как подготовиться!

----------


## kr26

> Нужно сдать экзамен 1С Профессионал по УТ ред. 11. Сам в программе практически не работал, только во время обучения. Нужны ответы на комплект вопросов для проведения такого экзамена! Есть ли таковые? И где их взять? Или дайте совет как подготовиться!


Готовых правильных ответов нет. Как подготовиться - купить книжку с вопросами (или скачать) и прорешивать каждый вопрос самостоятельно :)

----------


## Идея

> Нужно сдать экзамен 1С Профессионал по УТ ред. 11. Сам в программе практически не работал, только во время обучения. Нужны ответы на комплект вопросов для проведения такого экзамена! Есть ли таковые? И где их взять? Или дайте совет как подготовиться!


Посмотрите 22 страничку в этой теме.

"""""25.05.2011, 13:55 	  #214 
dabro5 
Юзер

Для подготовки к профу (спецу) по УТ (по редакции 11):"""""

Попробуйте скачать - посмотрите.

----------


## bissov

Уф сдал на профа по УТ 11 - 2 ошибки

Готовлюсь к Спецу может тему сделать по новой УТ и разбирать вопросы.

кто собирается вопросы разбирать пишите в аську или личку 643540968

----------


## verich

*Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе «1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом» (редакция 2.5) с примерами решений (2010)*


*Автор:* официальное издание фирмы 1С
*Издательство:* 1С-Паблишинг
*Год издания:* 2010
*Страниц:* 346
*Язык:* Русский
*Формат:* PDF
*Качество:* отличное
*Размер:* 26.87 Mb

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## dabro5

> проблема на половину решена,
> своим пытливым умом вскрыв список вопросов МегаБазы
> выяснил, что часть вопросов (около половины) вообще ни как не относится ни к каким разделам, потому и не выводится если задавать конкретный раздел,
> иначе если не указывать разделы вообще, то выводится больший список? чем в моем печатном комплекте вопросов по 1с:Профессионал 8 Платформа,
> 1209 вопросов вместо положенных 948
> 
> большее количество, по той причине, что часть вопросов не поддается оптимизации и потому продублирована, плюс часть вопросов устарела


да, те вопросы, у которых не проставлены разделы -- "устаревшие", не актуальные. По платформе 8.2 тесты идут где то с апреля 2010, но есть вопросы общие для всех платформ, поэтому старые вопросы тоже нужно иметь в виду, если что удобно через поиск находить по тексту и проставлять в них соответствующий раздел.

_Добавлено через 9 минут 8 секунд_



> Готовлюсь к Спецу может тему сделать по новой УТ и разбирать вопросы.


давайте здесь 
http://chistov.spb.ru/forum/26-1292-1
вместе разбирать задачи

----------


## mailboxfxri

в МегаБазе все же нужно проверять правильность вопросов и вариантов ответов

похоже при загрузке excel тестов, система где то сбоит и многое чего путает

тоже по платформе, в некоторых вопросах, варианты ответов типа "верны 1 и 2" стоят на первом месте, то есть почему то нарушена очередность предложенных вариантов
, причем номер правильного ответа указывает на действительно правильный ответ

dabro5: "да, те вопросы, у которых не проставлены разделы -- "устаревшие""

действительно ли устаревшие, под вопросом
иначе зачем их включать в актуальный комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по 1сПрофессионал Платформа 8? 

как система автоматически распознала, что именно эти вопросы устаревшие?

короче, МегаБаза очень хорошая, лучше в интернете я пока не находил, но ее нужно доводить до ума

----------


## dabro5

> ...
> как система автоматически распознала, что именно эти вопросы устаревшие?


:) посмотрите внимательно в режиме конфигуратора алгоритм обработки - Загрузка тестов с Excel-файлов, и что случается с определением разделов, например для тестов по Платформе, если скажем дата тест-файла ранее 2008 года, с годом может что то не точно сказал)

----------


## mailboxfxri

восстановил недостающие вопросы первого раздела, начал отвечать, тренируя память и быстро понял, что вдумчиво пройти все 70 вопросов, а лучше несколько раз, не так просто.
Когда их было половина, все было в норме.
Натренировав память и набив руки с урезанной МегаБазой, можно расширить перечень вопросов до полной.
Так что тренажер должен оставаться тренажером, а проблемы с МегаБазой, в таком случае быстро становятся достоинством.
Изначальная разбивка разделов не две-три части была бы идеальной.

ps 
может кто знает, ..
где в этой конфигурации поставить галочку, чтоб в вопросах сортировка была и по разделам тоже?

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  июнь 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/a7wd4iah2* 

_Добавлено через 36 минут 45 секунд_
Хорошая бесплатная МегаБаза *"Проф-Тестирование" Свежая (на июнь 2011)* 

* *http://depositfiles.com/files/viry2ls0c*

В ней есть ответы на вопросы, по всем  тестам "1С Профессионал" 
с *ИТС с июня 2011 по 2004*, 
количество собранных вопросов-ответов довольно таки значительное :)

Бухгалтерия 7.7
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Бухгалтерия 8
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8
Бюджетная отчетность 8 (с мая 2011)
Бюджетирование УПП 8
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8
Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
Консолидация 8
МСФО 8
Платформа 8
Торговля и Склад 7.7
Управление Производственным Предприятием 8
Управление Строительной Организацией 8
Управление торговлей 8
Управление школой 7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)

Все ответы правильные. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться, есть режим самоподготовки.
Устанавливается за 1 минуту как любая база 8.1 :) легко конвертируется на платформу 8.2

* *http://depositfiles.com/files/viry2ls0c*

p.s.: с возможностью сортировки по разделам в списке вопросов ;):)

----------

Dorro (31.08.2011)

----------


## mailboxfxri

вот вопрос, который по определению не может быть устаревшим и его нет в МегаБазе (по платформе 8)

10.3 Использование управляемых форм возможно...
1.	в режиме обычного приложения
2.	в режиме управляемого приложения
3.	в тонком клиенте
4.	в веб-клиенте
5.	верные варианты I и 2
6.	верны все варианты в зависимости от настроек конфигурации

и он не единственный, их много,
так что нужно очень сильно поработать над базой, чтоб ее довести

вместо реализации механизма загрузки excel тестов за каждый новый месяц, разумнее было бы просто банально вбить с нуля по печатному (актуальному) комплекту вопросов

естественно не самому, а коллективно

----------


## Пеппи

*mailboxfxri*
думаю что верный ответ 6

----------


## mailboxfxri

> *mailboxfxri*
> думаю что верный ответ 6


верно, ответ 6, но речь тут не об этом
------------------

в конфигурации для тестирования нехватает возможности перетасовывать варианты ответов, чтоб глаза, натренировавшись, искали не верный, по очередности, а верный по узнаваемости и внешнему виду
, с учетом тех, где вариант ответа выбрать "верны 2 и 3"

_Добавлено через 10 часов 44 минуты 19 секунд_
как в МегаБазу добавить новый вопрос, но с картинкой?
что нужно чтоб определилась кнопка "показать картинку"?

----------


## Dorro

> База для подготовки к сертификационному экзамену по программе 1С: Бухгалтерия 8 (редакция 2.0)





> http://letitbit.net/download/28066.2...ya_2.0.dt.html


Там файл с расширением .dt лежит. Как им попользоваться?
Заранее спасибо!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_



> Хорошая бесплатная МегаБаза "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая (на июнь 2011) 
> 
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/viry2ls0c


Аналогичная ситуация. Файл с расширением .dt

----------


## mailboxfxri

>>>>Аналогичная ситуация. Файл с расширением .dt

создаешь новую, пустую конфигурацию, далее в конфигураторе делаешь "загрузить базу" и указываешь на этот файл .dt

----------


## IFree

нужны вопросы и ответы для сдачи экзамена Проф Бухгалтерия предприятия!

----------


## mailboxfxri

>>>>нужны вопросы и ответы для сдачи экзамена Проф Бухгалтерия предприятия!

а что, в МегаБазе разве этого нет?

----------


## IFree

> >>>>нужны вопросы и ответы для сдачи экзамена Проф Бухгалтерия предприятия!
> 
> а что, в МегаБазе разве этого нет?


Не знаю! Я создал в 8.2 новую базу без конфигурации и загрузил в неё dt'ешник. При попытке запуска 1Ска мне выдает: структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы. 
Если бы конфигурация была от 8.1, то она бы предложила выполнить преобразование. Версия платформы 13.219, но я не думаю что это имеет значение!
Что делать?:confused:

----------


## mailboxfxri

моя, 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.12.80)
все стало нормально, да, в конце был вопрос, преобразовать?,  ответил да,
далее все заработало нормально
может у вас маленько новее, поэтому?

если есть хоть какие то знания по разработке конфигураций, то можете в конфигураторе, разработать свою простую тест-опрос, с нуля

далее в интернете найти электронную версию комплекта вопросов, с уже указанными верными вариантами ответов
и далее копируя-вставляя, вбить все вопросы
далее, как тренажером, пользоваться

та МегаБаза, которую предлагают тут, не идеальна, т.к. как я уже писал, отсутствует примерно половина вопросов из комплекта и поэтому все равно нужно это доделывать

создав простую мини опрос систему, вам также можно будет подготовиться к сдаче теста по платформе, раз уже будет опыт разработки простой конфигурации

----------


## IFree

А вот на работе получилось! Покапаюсь сегодня дома, может чего и выйдет!
А здесь есть вопросы по УТ ред.11.0 ?

----------


## Dorro

Граждане форумчане, миленькие!
Кто-нибудь сдавал экзамен в УЦ №1 1С-овском? Как там обстановка? ""Рабочая, доброжелательная"? Или все злющие такие и только и мечтают - завалить экзаменующегося?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 32 секунды_



> в конфигурации для тестирования нехватает возможности перетасовывать варианты ответов, чтоб глаза, натренировавшись, искали не верный, по очередности, а верный по узнаваемости и внешнему виду


А на бумажечке пишем кратенько суть вопроса и ответа, заодно и учится лучше, запоминается!

----------


## Alex the..

> А на бумажечке пишем кратенько суть вопроса и ответа, заодно и учится лучше, запоминается!



ну если улучшать конфигурацию, то плюсом была бы стартовая теория перед каждым разделом, помогающая понять необходимый минимум, чтоб знать о чем вообще спрашивают, а не просто наугад искать правильный ответ тыкаясь.

есть хорошая программка  "соло на клавиатуре"
- вот, типа нее

----------


## Dorro

> чтоб знать о чем вообще спрашивают, а не просто наугад искать правильный ответ тыкаясь


Так, бумажка как раз для тех, кто более-менее понимает, о чем спрашивают!
Беда в том, что вопосы и ответы даны таким "суконым языком", что иногда понимаешь и отвечаешь с точностью до наоборот. Вот для этого и бумажка, чтобы помнить.

_Добавлено через 1 час 28 минут 9 секунд_
Что характерно, в проверялках тестов ИТС иногда попадается один из вопросов "битый" - как не отвечай, ответ неправильный и все. Это к вопросу насчет заваливать экзаменуемых. ИМХО, и в учебном интернет-тестировании есть такая же фигня.
А плюс еще пару вопросов не ответил и готово - НЕЗАЧЕТ:p

----------


## Alex the..

> Так, бумажка как раз для тех, кто более-менее понимает, о чем спрашивают!
> Беда в том, что вопосы и ответы даны таким "суконым языком", что иногда понимаешь и отвечаешь с точностью до наоборот. Вот для этого и бумажка, чтобы помнить.:p


прослеживается как мне кажется какая то философия составившего вопросы

например среди верных ответов почти нет таких где бы было сказано что это не реализовано, это сделать не удастся, система выдаст ошибку, 

если среди вариантов ответов есть те, где верны все, верны 2 и 3 или верны 1,2,3, то чаще ответ один из них, а не штучно

уверен, что в вопросах, где в вопросах, из трех вариантов третий, "верны 1 и 2" встречается в >80% случаев

----------


## alexsandrinia

есть у кого-нибудь тесты для сдачи профессионала по Платформе 8.2?

----------


## Alex the..

> есть у кого-нибудь тесты для сдачи профессионала по Платформе 8.2?


а здесь по твоему что выкладывают?

----------


## Dorro

Ура! экзамен сдан! теперь я 1С Профессионал!! Спасибо всем огромное за методическую помощь и консультации! 
Сдавать, кстати в УЦ № 1 хорошо, в целом относятся уважительно, спокойно.
Бумажки, конечно, все отбирают - от греха подальше. Но чистый лист и ручку оставить разрешили, вопросы записать, чтобы все перед глазами были.
А так - сдаешь компьютеру, он железный, бесстрастный: ответил - ответил, ошибся - не обессудь.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 10 секунд_
Подвохов, вроде, никаких, все честно.
13 из 14. В одом вопросе ошибка у меня была:
Учет движения денежных средств
ответ был дан - ведется всегда (потому что по этой аналитике делается ф.№4 "Отчет о движении денежных средств"), 
а на самом деле его можно включать и выключать по желанию пользователя в настройках параметров.
Только потом до меня и дошло - кто сидит на упрощенке (УСН), зачем им нужна ф. № 4 ? Вот они Статьи ДДС могут и отключить, чтобы не заморачиваться.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 0 секунд_
Кстати, в редакции 8.0 и 8.1.5 учет ДДС велся по умолчанию и, кажется не отключался.
Вот я и по старинке...

----------


## yaneangel

Вопросы с ответами, сертификационного экзамена по программе «1С: Бухгалтерия 8» (Редакция 2.0) Профессионал http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/efn0f38u9 (это выгрузка базы 8.2). Готовился по этой базе. Сдал на сертификат без проблем.

----------


## UvarovG

yaneangel, это переработанный файл otvety_k_voprosvm_iz_komplekta_voprosov_buhgalteri  a_2.0.docx, который тут ранее выкладывали, с теми же ошибками внутри.

----------


## Timik05

Подскажи. А есть какая нибудь книжка  с заданиями по 1С:УТ релиз 11 для Специалистов-консультантов?

----------


## Идея

Всем приветик. Готовлюсь к ЗиУП  специалисту. Ищу сообщников.
Книжка имеется.
аська: 196-737-136
Идея.

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  июль 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/f7tdhynu4*

----------

ijsd (16.08.2011), Lelik2 (27.07.2011)

----------


## kottopess

подскажите,пожалуйста,како  й литературой лучше пользоваться для подготовки к профессионалу по у

----------


## kottopess

> Подскажи. А есть какая нибудь книжка  с заданиями по 1С:УТ релиз 11 для Специалистов-консультантов?


посмотри на дисках итс,там должно быть

----------


## kr26

> Подскажи. А есть какая нибудь книжка  с заданиями по 1С:УТ релиз 11 для Специалистов-консультантов?


 Свяжись со мной, у меня есть. Вобще в этой теме ее уже выкладывали, поищи внимательно начиная с 20-й страницы по последнюю.

----------


## kr26

Для тех, кто еще ищет книгу по Специалисту-Консультанту или просто Специалисту по УТ 11:
http://www.rapidshare.ru/2675455

Книга объединяет сразу две квалификации и специалиста и специалиста-консультанта (одна книга на всех).

----------

angel1196 (25.01.2012), ijsd (16.08.2011), Lelik2 (27.07.2011), vadimus (23.09.2011), Пеппи (22.08.2011)

----------


## frank82

> Всем приветики.
> 
> Делаю Документ Реализация товаров, хочу чтобы цены проставлялись автоматически.
> У меня 2 вида цен, закупочная и продажная.
> Закупочная указывается при поступление, продажная должна рассчитываться как процент от закупочной.
> 
> У меня никак не получается сделать так, чтобы цены проставлялмись автоматом в Реализацию.
> 
> Подскажите где посмотреть, никогда раньше не работала с Торговлей 11 версии. 
> ...


Надо в "Вид цены" Продажная поставить галочку использовать при продажах

---------- Post added at 20:43 ---------- Previous post was at 20:40 ----------




> Для тех, кто еще ищет книгу по Специалисту-Консультанту или просто Специалисту по УТ 11:
> http://www.rapidshare.ru/2675455
> 
> Книга объединяет сразу две квалификации и специалиста и специалиста-консультанта (одна книга на всех).


спасибо, качаю, потом отпишусь

Скачал, автору спасибо

----------

Wertuoz (01.12.2011)

----------


## Timik05

Это ссылка на реальный билет (Специалист-консультант по УТ)

http://www.rapidshare.ru/2681496

----------

kr26 (22.07.2011), Lelik2 (27.07.2011), qwerewq (26.07.2011)

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  август 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/p5j57i9mt*

----------


## fernis

есть у кого вопросы по Камин -Профессионал: Тестирование по зарплате 3.5, 2.0, 3.0?

----------


## life4extrim

кто сдавал на специалист-консультант по бух-ии? что можете посоветовать для подготовки к сдаче? (может книги какие то есть или примеры решения задач). Поделитесь опытом пожалуйста

----------


## serf5678

Ответы - Профессионал УТ 11 - http://code1c.ru/rubrica/upravlenie-torgovlej-11/

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  сентябрь 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/nelvdtslu*

----------

forzi (26.09.2011), imy0006 (09.09.2011), john916 (29.09.2011), piyavv piyavv (27.09.2011), ulka_s (25.11.2011)

----------


## pups23

Кому не трудно: подскажите кто не давно сдавал на профессионала по платформе 8.2: вопросы из дисков ИТС или из книги?

----------


## nirbolz

> Кому не трудно: подскажите кто не давно сдавал на профессионала по платформе 8.2: вопросы из дисков ИТС или из книги?


Тесты из книги в основном, но я еще проверял себя на оф. сайте 1с http://dist.edu.1c.ru/index.jsp?ProductId=edu_prof_free

----------

forzi (26.09.2011), pups23 (20.09.2011)

----------


## Agema

> Кому не трудно: подскажите кто не давно сдавал на профессионала по платформе 8.2: вопросы из дисков ИТС или из книги?


Готовился только по дискам ИТС, сдал (14 из 14), в тесте было 2 незнакомых вопроса, читал и литературу и опыт помог.
Аналогично по Бухгалтерии 8 проф, 4 новых вопроса - сдал 13.

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  октябрь 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/ygua8hsym*

----------

Ferdonga (04.10.2011), forzi (01.10.2011), imy0006 (02.10.2011), piyavv piyavv (01.10.2011), ulka_s (25.11.2011)

----------


## Ferdonga

> Кому не трудно: подскажите кто не давно сдавал на профессионала по платформе 8.2: вопросы из дисков ИТС или из книги?


Тесты из книги, но тесты с диков ИТС составляют большую часть вопросов из книги.
Сдавал в сентябре, подготавливаясь по тестам с дисков ИТС. Не сдал (11 из 14). 
Если бы у меня был диск ИТС за октябрь, то сдал бы, так как там были 2 вопроса, которые я не знал.
Ко второй бесплатной попытке готовился с помощью сайта http://test1c.px6.ru. Со 2-го раза сдал (14 из 14).
Нашел 10 несоответствий в ответах на сайте test1c.px6.ru и на дисках ИТС. Правильными считаю ответы в тестах на дисках ИТС.

№ вопроса
№ ответа на сайте 
test1c.px6.ru
        № ответа на сайте test1c.px6.ru 
в соответствии с дисками ИТС

3.22
4.
3.

3.68
2.
3.

6.28
5.
1.

6.35
7.
5.

6.69
2.
1.

9.54
6.
5.

12.71
3.
1.

12.72
3.
1.

13.18
2.
                                                   4.

13.24
4.
5.

----------


## Kageki

Есть решения по специалисту-консультанту по бухгалтерии? Хотя бы по 1.6.

----------


## kr26

Специалист-консультант по УТ 11, реальные билеты с экзамена:

*Билет 3:*

1. (1.26) Компания состоит из трех организаций: 2 юридических лица ("Первое", "Второе") и индивидуальный предприниматель Иванов И.И. (ведет розничную торговлю). Поступление товаров оформляется на юридические лица. Каждое юридическое лицо может торговать только собственными товарами. Индивидуальный предприниматель может торговать только товарами компании "Первое". Передача товара может осуществляться как до реализации ее индивидуальным предпринимателем, так и после.

2. (1.52) Компания занимается розничной торговлей мебелью и сопутствующих товаров. Доставка товаров от поставщиков осуществляется сторонней компанией (фактически эта компания оказывает транспортные услуги).
Кроме этого при выполнении определенных условий покупки (они в контекте задачи не рассматриваются)...

3. Склады компании занимающейся оптовой торговлей имеют очень сложную структуру: складское помещение имеет дополнительные адресные составляющие - секция, линия, стеллаж, ярус, позиция. В компании ведется адресное хранение товара. При приеме товара кладовщиком указывается его четкое местонахождение.

4. Компания торгует товарами, принятыми на комиссию в розницу. Периодически обнаруживается кража комиссионного товара из выставочного зала. Необходимо отразить операции фиксации краж то вара, произвести взаиморасчеты с поставщиком.

5. При доставке товара от поставщика силами сторонней транспортной компанией (в момент приемки) товара на склад были выявлены недостачи товара. Поставщик от претензий к нему отказался. Сумма недостающего товара была отражена на взаиморасчетах с транспортной компанией.

6. В результате проведения инвентаризации был выявлен товар с нарушенной упаковкой. Принято решение перевести товар в статус уцененный. Необходимо изменить цену на данный товар. Разницу в стоимости товара распределить на продажи текущего месяца.

7. Компания занимается оптовой торговлей. В структуре компании два склада. Один находится за чертой города, второй в центральной части города. Поступление товаров от поставщиков всегда выполняется на первый склад. На второй склад товар всегда перемещается с первого. Перемещение оформляется исходя из потребностей, возникающих на втором складе. Время в пути составляет в среднем 4 часа.

8. При оптовой продаже товара (определенным покупателям) действует следующее правило: если прикуплено кофе более чем на 20 000 руб., то предоставляется скидка в 10%, если куплено чая более чем на 10 000 руб., предоставляется скидка 5%. 

*Билет 2:*

1. Компания состоит из двух юридических лиц. Первое юр. лицо "Опт" занимается оптовой торговлей, второе юр. лицо "Розница" занимается только розничной торговлей. "Розница" может торговать только товарами, полученными от контрагента "Опт". Поступление товара производится на организацию "Опт". У организаций общее складское помещение, розничная торговля ведется напрямую с этого склада. Передача товара в розничную организацию осуществляется после его продажи.

2. В результате проведения инвентаризации был выявлен испортившийся товар. Принято решение перевести товар в статус "не надлежащего качества". Себестоимость данного товара распределить на продажи текущего месяца.

3. Компания занимается оптовой торговлей товаров широкого ассортимента. Торговля ведется по одному единственному виду цен. Принят следующий механизм ценообразования:
-Ответственный за ценообразование сотрудник компании вручную формирует цены по виду "Базовый".
-Введенные цены подлежат обязательному согласованию с коммерческим директором компании.
-После согласования цены вступают в силу.

4. На складе компании, занимающейся торговлей оптом, может производится разборка/сборка готовых изделий (стеллажей). На склад поступают комплектующие. Из этих комплектующих на складе собирается готовый стеллаж. В качестве дополнительных затрат учитывается некая стоимость услуг по сборке. Сумма вводится в конце месяца и должна быть распределена на собранные стеллажи.

5. При доставке товара от поставщика силами сторонней транспортной компанией (в момент приемки) товара на склад были выявлены недостачи товара. Поставщик от претензий к нему отказался. Сумма недостающего товара была отражена на взаиморасчетах с транспортной компанией.

6. Организация участвует в различных выставках. В качестве маркетинговой акции товар на этих выставках продается со скидкой. Необходимо иметь возможность просмотра данных о продажах, проведенных в рамках той или иной выставки.

7. Подотчетному лицу были выданы денежные средства (доверенность на получение товара от имени организации не была выдана). На них в магазине был приобритен копир фирмы "Canon". Уже после покупки (когда подотчетник расчитался за полученные средства) выяснилось, что устройство бракованное и его необходимо вернуть компании-продавцу.

8. Компания занимается торговлей компьютерами. Помимо этого может выполняться гарантийный ремонт проданной техники. Исходя из этого 10% стоимости всей продаваемой техники "заложено" под проведение этого ремонта.

Необходимо:  оформить продажи номенклатуры, отразить выполнение гарантийного ремонта (компанией были понесены затраты. Распределить продажи по направлениям деятельности.

---
В скобках указаны номера задач из сборника. В каждом билете несколько задач (2-3) не из сборника (новых). Сравнивал со сборником за февраль 2011.

----------

doomm000 (25.10.2011), qwerewq (12.10.2011), Ольчик (23.12.2011)

----------


## pups23

*kr26*, прошу прощения за свою не грамотность: разве есть официальный сборник именно Специалист-консультант по УТ 11?
Если есть можно скинуть ссылку на обложку

----------


## kr26

> *kr26*, прошу прощения за свою не грамотность: разве есть официальный сборник именно Специалист-консультант по УТ 11?
> Если есть можно скинуть ссылку на обложку


Есть. Поищите в данной теме, начиная с 20-й страницы, несколько раз выкладывалось.

----------


## pups23

Это все: Сборник Специалист по внедрению по УТ 11

Разберусь

----------


## kr26

> Это все: Сборник Специалист по внедрению по УТ 11
> 
> Разберусь


www.rapidshare.ru/2675455

----------


## pups23

*kr26* так это по внедрению или по спецу-консультанту берутся вопросы из него. Или я дурак или лыжи не едут
У меня были старые вопросы, но они вообще другие

----------


## kr26

> *kr26* так это по внедрению или по спецу-консультанту берутся вопросы из него.


И то и другое. Первый раздел по консультанту, второй раздел по спецу. Если экзамен по консультанту - изучайте первый раздел, если просто спец - второй.

----------


## pups23

*kr26* т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что прорешая первую часть сборника можно сдать на спеца-консультанта по УТ и чтоб сдать на спеца по УТ необходимо прорешать две части? я правильно понял?

----------


## kr26

> *kr26* т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что прорешая первую часть сборника можно сдать на спеца-консультанта по УТ и чтоб сдать на спеца по УТ необходимо прорешать две части? я правильно понял?


Спец-конс - первая часть. Спец - только вторая часть.

----------

Mickl (05.11.2011)

----------


## tiolan

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где взять актуальные вопросы к экзамену на специалиста-консультанта по Бухгалтерии для Украины?

----------

vonokalo (28.10.2011)

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  ноябрь 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/bz4tc2pnh*

----------

forzi (09.11.2011), ulka_s (25.11.2011), Миша1С (10.01.2012)

----------


## forzi

Добавьте зеркало пожалуста.

----------


## dabro5

> Добавьте зеркало пожалуста.


http://depositfiles.com/files/7mm683y4p

---------- Post added at 05:37 ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 ----------

*Внимание!* :) 
Хорошая бесплатная *Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая* 
(по состоянию на *ноябрь 2011*)

* * http://depositfiles.com/files/q7gwejep7*

Учтены _изменения в тестах ИТС_ за 
*октябрь 2011 года* - (новый объект тестирования - "*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения*")
и
*ноябрь 2011 года* - (новый объект тестирования - "*Розница*")

В ней есть ответы с дисков ИТС *с 2004 по ноябрь 2011*, по следующим тестам "1с Профессионал":

Бухгалтерия 7.7
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Бухгалтерия 8
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 с октября 2011
Бюджетная отчетность 8
Бюджетирование УПП 8
Документооборот 8 с сентября 2011
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8
Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
Консолидация 8
МСФО 8
Платформа 8
Розница 8 с ноября 2011 
Торговля и Склад 7.7
Управление небольшой фирмой 8 с сентября 2011
Управление Производственным Предприятием 8
Управление Строительной Организацией 8
Управление торговлей 8
Управление школой 7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)

Бухгалтерия 7.7 
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Торговля и Склад 7.7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)


Все ответы правильные. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться, есть режим самоподготовки.
Устанавливается за 1 минуту как любая база 8.1! :) с легкостью конвертится в платформе 8.2

----------

atlantika74 (28.11.2011), Barcode (23.04.2012), exept (21.12.2011), fernis (21.11.2011), Lusina (26.11.2011), Merinid (20.07.2012), nigar (06.12.2011), piyavv piyavv (07.11.2011), ulka_s (25.11.2011)

----------


## bulaevd

Подскажите плиз... Скачал  "Хорошая бесплатная Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая 
(по состоянию на ноябрь 2011)" запустил ее, выдает ошибку: Каталог не обнаружен: С:\yoksel\Yoksel.dll
что это за счастье и как с этим жить?))))

----------


## dabro5

> Подскажите плиз... Скачал  "Хорошая бесплатная Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая 
> (по состоянию на ноябрь 2011)" запустил ее, выдает ошибку: Каталог не обнаружен: С:\yoksel\Yoksel.dll
> что это за счастье и как с этим жить?))))


нужно скачать эту dll отсюда http://sourceforge.net/projects/yoks...lone/01.01.02/

затем,
выполнить команду в командной строке Windows

regsvr32 C:\путькЙоксел

например 
regsvr32 C:\yoksel.dll

ошибка излечится :) успехов!

----------

atlantika74 (30.11.2011), bulaevd (10.11.2011), ulka_s (25.11.2011)

----------


## bulaevd

*dabro5*, Огромное спасибо!!! Заработало!!!

----------


## doom2good

Ищу Конфигурация "Тестирование 1С:Профессионал" 8.2 есть такая под 8.1, а нада именно 8.2 (новая, в управляемых формах)
Народ, помогите кто-нить пожалуйста!)




> Вопросы с ответами, сертификационного экзамена по программе «1С: Бухгалтерия 8» (Редакция 2.0) Профессионал http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/efn0f38u9 (это выгрузка базы 8.2). Готовился по этой базе. Сдал на сертификат без проблем.


- это не то, это старая конфа под 8.1 конвертнутая в 8.2

----------


## nigar

Здравствуйте .. я буду сдавать сертифицированный экзамен По "Зарплата и управление персоналом" Профессионал 1С 8.2.. у кого нить тесты с ответами по этому профилю?

----------


## pups23

*nigar*, посмотри здесь http://depositfiles.com/files/4gl880fmp

----------


## nigar

Пупс ок - щас посморю спс )

----------


## Lusina

> Внимание!  
> Хорошая бесплатная Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая 
> (по состоянию на ноябрь 2011)


здорово! Большущее спасибо за полезную ссылку! :))))) вот только тесты по программе "1с:Управление небольшой фирмой" на дисках ИТС появились лишь в сентябре 2011 года...поэтому ответов на вопросы очень мало, это как капля в море, но хотя бы хоть что-то..может кто нибудь подскажет где можно найти ответы на все вопросы по этой конфигурации?

----------


## nigar

Буквально в4ера была на экзамене 1С 8.2 Зарплата и управление персоналом .. сдавала В Баку в фирме партнере 1С ..  коро4е программа онлайн глю4ит.. то время резко идет то останавливается и зависает и все вопросы насмарку.. а вопросы уникально сложные .. 4тоб ответить на которые нужно заниматься день и но4ь а для большей эффективности заниматься с специалистом в этой сфере .. вопросы огромные запутанные и такие же ответы.. в шпаргалках с вопросами и ответами которые были данных попавшихся вопросов не было (( 30 минут о4ень мало .. и они токо на4али ващще практиковать экзамен в онлайн режиме .. думаю в экзеле все было намного лу4ше..

не хо4у вас пугать .. но то того не стоит .. у меня есть еще вторая попытка ..

----------


## atlantika74

сдавала онлайн ЗУП 6 раз еще в декабре 2010 года - в Челябинске у дистрибьютора. По сложности вопросов - все верно, огромно запутанные, сложные..много просто тупо заучиваешь оставив попытки понять почему из всех по твоему верных ответов надо выбрать один... Очень помогла в подготовке конфа с загрузкой тестов (здесь есть "мегабаза" гдето сейчас с данными тестов по ноябрь 11 включительно), ее использование в поиске ответов на вопросы по книге - рекомендую!!!
но вот со временем проблем не было никаких. Все 6 раз - все отлично с временем было. Видимо это местные особенности интернета...

----------


## pups23

Вопросы от книги по ЗУП уже отличаются? программа он-лайн это через баузер что ли?:confused:

----------


## atlantika74

Да, через браузер, вопросы напрямую с москвы грузятся. Поэтому время экзамена - строго и заранее назначается (у нас во всяком случае). Вопросы по ЗУП изменились в январе 2010. Новая книга была, я по ней готовилась. И то как не показалось, пара вопросов в книге отсутствовала, а 3-4 вопроса по типу - найди отличия..действительно трудные очень

----------


## pups23

интересно а спеца-консультанта по ЗУП еще что-нить фирма 1с не придумала:)
и на сколько вопросы из задачника соответствуют вопросам на экзамене

---------- Post added at 11:32 ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 ----------

Извините за беспокойство, у меня еще один вопрос: Результат (сдал/не сдал) узнаешь сразу?

----------


## atlantika74

Да, результат узнаешь сразу же. 
И тут же оператор может тебе распечатать результат - какой вопрос, какой ответ выбрал, и верно это или нет. Эта табличка появляется при завершении тестирования, главное не закрыть ее - оператор скопирует ее в документ, который потом и распечатает.

----------


## pups23

т.е. тест на проф теперь чем-то напоминает http://dist.edu.1c.ru/index_fst.jsp

----------


## atlantika74

Да, наверное. Честно говоря учебное тестирование ни разу не пробовала, сравнить не могу ))

----------


## nigar

* atlantika74*  вы где сдавали экзамен ?  а откуда попадались вопросы ? т.е знакомые вопросы были ? по каким ответам и вопросам вы готовились т.е  вы все 6 раз сдавали онлайн ?  я готовилась по этим вопросам и ответам  http://www.twirpx.com/file/155975/ но по ходу ни4его из этого практи4ески не попадалось (( было намного сложнее..

---------- Post added at 12:49 ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 ----------

*pups23* я пробывала у4ебное тестирование .. их ответы и вопросы по4ти полностью совпадают с моим вопросником которую ссылку я указала выше .. но на экзамене все нитак просто к сожалению.. о4ень отли4аются от  у4ебного тестирования и тестов на диске фирмы 1С дистанционного обу4ения.. наворо4енные вопросы.

---------- Post added at 12:52 ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 ----------

*pups23*   еще добавлю 4то на онлайн экзамене  по Бухгалтерии те же вопросы 4то и на у4ебном тестировании..))

----------


## atlantika74

я брала книгу с вопросами по ЗУП, обновленную на январь 2010. Поэтому все вопросы практически какие попадались - все в книге были.
Далее скачивала тесты и грузила в конфигу, где потом выискивала ответы на каждый вопрос в книге. Потом заучивала....эта конфигурация еще и тренироваться позволяет. А версия которая здесь выложена - еще лучше той, что у меня была - второй день готовлюсь к платформе - в восторге!! Там уже все тесты загружены включая ноябрь 2011. А значит и по зуп тоже много вопросов.
Новой книги по зуп (по состоянию на январь 2010) в электронном виде у меня нет к сожалению. Но базу скачать - крайне рекомендую!!

Все 6 раз - сдавала он-лайн.
К ЗУП проф - готовилась долго. Первый раз еще в декабре 2009 была готова, но меня не пустили за счет фирмы...а через год (с постоянной практикой работы в этой зуп) готовилась еще раз уже по новой книге, и то трудно было...  Просто у меня от ЦСО были бесплатные попытки, вот я и не боялась не сдать.

---------- Post added at 12:04 ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 ----------

судя по вашей ссылке - вы готовились по старому варианту. А там многие правильные ответы - изменились. + много изменений в самой программе было, что и повлекло серьезное изменение в составе вопросов.

---------- Post added at 12:06 ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 ----------

Рекомендуемая к скачиванию база - на 29-й странице

----------


## nigar

ага ок поняла .. просто там написано 2007 - 2011 январь - поэтому я думала это охватывает весь курс ЗУП.. попробую ска4ать базу и платформу с 29-ой страницы.. )

----------


## atlantika74

> ага ок поняла .. просто там написано 2007 - 2011 январь - поэтому я думала это охватывает весь курс ЗУП.. попробую ска4ать базу и платформу с 29-ой страницы.. )


там *dt - архив базы с тестами всеми. Сразу же на 30 странице - надо скачать доп файл библиотеки - прочитайте и тоже сразу скачайте )) там по всем профам данные.
А вопросы - свежие ищите. И в на одни и теже вопросы в старых тестах одни ответы, в новых другие - обращайте внимание. Удачи в подготовке! )))

----------

nigar (30.11.2011)

----------


## pups23

http://letitbit.net/download/84775.8..._2.5_.pdf.html получается большинство ответов от суда

----------


## Wertuoz

Всем привет... я тут в поисках сборника билетов по Специалисту-консультанту УТ редакции 11, если у кого есть, будьте добры скиньте на почту wertuoz_spam@mail.ru

Если также имеются ответы хоть на какие то вопросы по этой теме, если не затруднит тоже туда же...

Зарание огромное спасибо :)))

----------


## Wertuoz

Чет ни кто не отвечает ниужели не у кого нет :((

----------


## nigar

неа нет .. мы пока Профессионал стараемся сдать какой там еще Специалист )

----------


## Wertuoz

> неа нет .. мы пока Профессионал стараемся сдать какой там еще Специалист )



Ну вот я думал что я долго сдаю... так на всякий случай столкнулись с проблемой что по УТ на профессионала лучше не готовится по пробным тестам с диска ИТС... там ответы не правильные на многиевопросы... Самый лучший вариант это по книжке :) самому найти ответы и выучить их.

У нас с тестами завалились 3 человека... я в их числе...

УДАЧИ В ПОДГОТОВКЕ :)

----------


## nigar

а где книжку достать ? как она называется? смысле в книжке темы или тоже тесты ? 

У нас провалилось из 7 шестеро я в том 4исле ...

----------


## Wertuoz

> а где книжку достать ? как она называется? смысле в книжке темы или тоже тесты ? 
> 
> У нас провалилось из 7 шестеро я в том 4исле ...


Вот кто то выкладывал я ему спасибо за Вас сказал :)

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе 1С: Управление торговлей 8 (ред. 11) с примерами решений

http://depositfiles.com/files/rhwdrr8g0
http://letitbit.net/download/88280.8...UT_11.pdf.html

---------- Post added at 17:43 ---------- Previous post was at 17:32 ----------

Книжка УТ 11 профессионал

Komplekt+voprosov+UT+11.rar

----------

nigar (05.12.2011)

----------


## aston7777

Ищу комплект вопросов на профессионал по УТ(11) и УПП в формате ворд.

----------


## nigar

мне тоже комплект воросов и ответов на профессионал по ЗУП 2011 не помешал бы в формате ворд. 

http://dist.edu.1c.ru/index_fst.jsp   4то вы думаете об этих тестах ?

----------


## SJ24

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по БГУ, август 2011

Скачать:

*Depositfiles | Shareflare*

----------


## nigar

4то за  БГУ?

----------


## pups23

У кого-нить имеется комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по УПП, очень нужен

----------


## piyavv piyavv

БГУ-Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения

----------

nigar (09.12.2011)

----------


## mihonsk

> нужно скачать эту dll отсюда http://sourceforge.net/projects/yoks...lone/01.01.02/
> 
> затем,
> выполнить команду в командной строке Windows
> 
> regsvr32 C:\путькЙоксел
> 
> например 
> regsvr32 C:\yoksel.dll
> ...



что то не выходит у меня (

---------- Post added at 03:45 ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 ----------




> что то не выходит у меня (


качается .exe

----------


## mihonsk

> что то не выходит у меня (
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:45 ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> качается .exe


123.jpg

такая ошибка :(

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  декабрь 2011 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/g60qb46qx*

----------

imy0006 (10.12.2011)

----------


## alexovik

У кого есть База или какой-то сборник вопросов и ответов на экзамен по ЗУП по-свежее. Очень надо, буду очень благодарен

----------


## mihonsk

> 123.jpg
> 
> такая ошибка :(



:( выручите ктонить подскажите хоть где капать ? :(

----------


## alexovik

Попробуй запустить пакетный файл или хотя бы консоль cmd , в которой выполнишь все команды от имени Администратора виндовза. Это часто помогает выполнить команды системные, особенно если связано с реестром. Сначал запусти консоль от имени Администратора, а потом руками выполни там все команды включая пакетные.
Скинь мне, плиз эту базу с тестами, которую пытаешся запустить, или выложи ссылку на нее в пост. Заранее спасибо, за выложенную базу.

----------

mihonsk (11.12.2011)

----------


## mihonsk

помогло, спасиб :)

походу тебе тоже тесты край как нужны :)
ссылку не могу найти видимо почистили её вот на сендспейс, пойдёть ?
http://www.sendspace.com/file/f4xs6h

----------


## nigar

http://opolyakova.ru.gg/%26%231057%3...1099%3B-.-.htm     еще тут есть вопросы и ответы ЗУП 8,2  

посмотрите кто сдавал и готовится -- это тоже самое на 4то я до этого давала ссылку  в экзель формате ?

----------


## siggoron

Тебе помогли? у меня такая же просьба :(

----------


## nigar

http://lib.rus.ec/b/176829/read    тут охва4ен весь материал По Предприятию 1С

----------


## galeena

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С: Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление персоналом" ред. 2.5 . 
ЕСТЬ ВСЕ ОТВЕТЫ, отмечены в вопросах. :)
123.jpeg




> http://shareflare.net/download/28179...priya.pdf.html

----------

nigar (11.01.2012), piyavv piyavv (05.01.2012)

----------


## nigar

а как мне его ска4ать бесплатно ? или это невозможно ?

----------


## piyavv piyavv

Жмешь на ссылку, далее на "Скачать бесплатно, установив Download-менеджер". и скачиваешь!

----------


## galeena

> Жмешь на ссылку, далее на "Скачать бесплатно, установив Download-менеджер". и скачиваешь!


нет так скаймонк скачается.. это не мой файл..
попозднее на другой файлообменник залью.. если срочно надо пишите мне в личку соощение свою эл. почту сброшу

----------


## Timik05

Кто нибудь решает задачки по БП специалист - консультантИ? Пишите 05011986t@mail.ru

----------


## nigar

ска4ала ..это пдф .. он у меня и был до этого .. я хо4у этот пдф в нормальный ворд или экзель перевести .. так трудно искать вопрос и ответ.

----------


## piyavv piyavv

> нет так скаймонк скачается.. это не мой файл..


А чем вам этот скаймонк не нравится? ну скачается он, затем с помощью него скачается ваш файлик, а потом-если не нравится скаймонк-можно его удалить. я лично так и сделал.

----------


## nigar

http://letitbit.net/download/23157.2...24142.pdf.html 

я отсюда ска4ала

---------- Post added at 10:57 ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 ----------

http://letitbit.net/download/23157.2...24142.pdf.html 

я отсюда ска4ала

----------


## 113block

Добрый день. Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть, тесты за январь 2012 с дисков ИТС.

----------


## john916

> Добрый день. Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть, тесты за январь 2012 с дисков ИТС.


Единого архива в сборе нет, к сожалению, скажите какие конкретно вам тесты выложить? (БП, ЗУП, УПП и т.д.)?

----------


## Apskert

> Единого архива в сборе нет, к сожалению, скажите какие конкретно вам тесты выложить? (БП, ЗУП, УПП и т.д.)?


Если есть тесты по БГУ, выложите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## john916

Тесты по программе 1С Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8:
Скачать

----------

imy0006 (01.02.2012)

----------


## nazh

Кто - нибудь может выложить электронный вариант книжки "Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по "1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"   и по возможности решения по этим задачам (nazh85@mail.ru)

----------


## john916

Тесты для подготовки к экзамену 1С: Профессионал за январь 2012 с диска ИТС:
СКАЧАТЬ |

----------

imy0006 (05.02.2012)

----------


## nigar

john916  тут есть и ЗУП тоже еси ска4ать ?

----------


## john916

> john916  тут есть и ЗУП тоже еси ска4ать ?


Да, конечно. Это же вся папка, выгруженная с диска ИТС - там все тесты профессионала[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

nigar (07.02.2012)

----------


## john916

Тесты для подготовки к экзамену 1С: Профессионал за *февраль 2012* с диска ИТС:
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

imy0006 (09.02.2012)

----------


## galeena

> Тесты для подготовки к экзамену 1С: Профессионал за *февраль 2012* с диска ИТС:
> СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО[COLOR="Silver"]


не могу понять почему открывается только первый вопрос в тесте? не удаётся открыть следующий макросИ в 07 Excel? как их открыть подскажите пожалуйста..

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  март 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/ulrs067vl* 

---------- Post added at 14:01 ---------- Previous post was at 13:50 ----------

*Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая* 
(по состоянию на *март 2012*)

* * http://depositfiles.com/files/s446f7h9t*

В ней есть ответы с дисков ИТС *с 2004 по март 2012*, по следующим тестам "1С Профессионал":

Бухгалтерия 7.7
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Бухгалтерия 8
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 
Бюджетная отчетность 8
Бюджетирование УПП 8
Документооборот 8 
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8
Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
Консолидация 8
МСФО 8
Платформа 8
Розница 8 
Торговля и Склад 7.7
Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Управление Производственным Предприятием 8
Управление Строительной Организацией 8
Управление торговлей 8
Управление школой 7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)


Актуальные правильные ответы. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться.
Устанавливается за 1 минуту как любая база 8.1! :) с легкостью конвертится в платформе 8.2

----------

Gal.tim (25.04.2012), piyavv piyavv (12.03.2012), Rekar (17.06.2012), tommoto (11.03.2012), VidaSony (31.05.2012), Химерк (08.04.2012)

----------


## piyavv piyavv

Очень помогла "Мега База Проф-Тестирование" :good:, когда сдавал на профессионала в декабре (14/14). Огромное спасибо *Dabro5*!!!
Сейчас начну готовиться к Специалисту-Консультанту по Бухгалтерии. Может у кого есть какие-нибудь наброски по заданиям?:blush:
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Spiker302

Всем привет.
Хочу сдать спеу-конс по УТ11.
Есть ли решения билетов?

---------- Post added at 19:46 ---------- Previous post was at 19:45 ----------

Как вариант можно скооперироваться и разделить 55 задач для решения.
Потом обменяться ими.

---------- Post added at 19:47 ---------- Previous post was at 19:46 ----------

но у меня есть задачи по состоянию на февраль 2011
свежее вроде и нет 
даже на официальном сайте

----------


## formexxx

> [*Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая*


а как правильно включить эту базу? если можно поподробнее описать в 1С 8.2. А то я включаю выходит пустая платформа и внутри ничего нет. Подскажите, пожалуйста. первый раз включаю.. скоро проф сдавать пригодится. спасибо

----------


## natik_82

Держи ответы по УТ11 

http://depositfiles.com/files/k2p2ireif

----------


## Spiker302

А для спец-конса по УТ11 есть?

----------


## natusik9198

Я сдала 1С на Профессионала по БГУ. Могу поделиться материалом для подготовки и сдачи экзамена. Пишите в личку.

----------

glory55 (26.03.2012)

----------


## serg_n1

Это для Казахстана?

----------


## electroman777

> нужно скачать эту dll отсюда http://sourceforge.net/projects/yoks...lone/01.01.02/
> 
> затем,
> выполнить команду в командной строке Windows
> 
> regsvr32 C:\путькЙоксел
> 
> например 
> regsvr32 C:\yoksel.dll
> ...


Подскажите как обойти эту ошибку на Viste

----------


## likehero777

Добрый день... ищу сборник билетов по Специалисту-консультанту УТ редакции 11. Если у кого есть сие добро, прошу поделиться. Скинуть можно на эту почту: Nelson1@mail.ru 
Благодарю! =)

----------


## timurhv

Вопросы с ИТС (02-2010 по 04-2012гг):
Depositfiles
IFolder
Letitbit
Vip-files

Вопросы с ИТС (04-2012гг):
Depositfiles
IFolder
Letitbit
Vip-files

----------

dllkin (02.04.2012), Dmitron (22.11.2012), galeena (05.04.2012), Rekar (17.06.2012), UvarovG (01.04.2012), Химерк (08.04.2012)

----------


## Химерк

> Подскажите как обойти эту ошибку на Viste





> затем,
> выполнить команду в командной строке Windows


от имени администратора!!!
а Yoksel.dll можно скачать отсюда

----------


## prot

Для тех кто готовиться к сдаче экзамена - 1С ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ (платформа) 8.2 - есть сайт для подготовки:  http://test1c.px6.ru
Очень удобно готовиться. Просто читаешь вопросы и кликаешь на ответы. После 2-3 кругов ответы запоминаются и сдавать уже намного проще.
Пожалуйста, пользуйтесь, пока хостинг не закрыли.

---------- Post added at 23:16 ---------- Previous post was at 22:53 ----------




> Тесты из книги, но тесты с диков ИТС составляют большую часть вопросов из книги.
> Сдавал в сентябре, подготавливаясь по тестам с дисков ИТС. Не сдал (11 из 14). 
> Если бы у меня был диск ИТС за октябрь, то сдал бы, так как там были 2 вопроса, которые я не знал.
> Ко второй бесплатной попытке готовился с помощью сайта http://test1c.px6.ru. Со 2-го раза сдал (14 из 14).
> Нашел 10 несоответствий в ответах на сайте test1c.px6.ru и на дисках ИТС. Правильными считаю ответы в тестах на дисках ИТС.
> 
> № вопроса
> № ответа на сайте 
> test1c.px6.ru
> ...


Данные корректировки были приняты во внимание и исправлены. Теперь на сайте также, как и на ИТС.
Если будут еще корректировки, то обязательно исправим (только бы правильные были).

----------


## Кирилл Н.

Конфигурация «Зарплата и управление персоналом», версия 2.5 – сборник полезной информации

Часть 1 

1. Конфигурация 2.5.43.3
2. Обновления на дату размещения 
3. Обучающий видеокурс
4. Медведева «ЗУП. Первые шаги»
5. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Использование конфигурации ЗУП. Пользовательские режимы»
6. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Внедрение прикладного решения 1С:ЗУП 8»
7. Комплект вопросов ПРОФ ЗУП (январь, 2010)
8. База для тестирования ПРОФ
9. Севостьянов «ЗУП. Практика применения»
10. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»
11. Грянина «Введение в конфигурацию»
12. Грянина «Управление персоналом»
13. Грянина «Расчеты по оплате труда»
14. Харитонов «настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету»
15. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (октябрь, 2010)
16. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (май, 2011)
17. Воронкин «Подготовка к сертификации специалист-консультант по конфигурации 1С:ЗУП, версии 2.5» 

http://www.unibytes.com/dCPktLNs3wELqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-1.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-1.rar.html 

Часть 2 

1. Насипов «Расчетная задача»
2. Чистов «Регистр расчета»
3. Конфигурирование «Решение расчетных задач»
4. Тренинг для преподавателя ЦСО
5. Тесты по методике курса
6. Тесты по практическому применению конфигурации

http://www.unibytes.com/rMn2-LYR9AULqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-2.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-2.rar.html

----------


## Dmitron

> Для тех кто готовиться к сдаче экзамена - 1С ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ (платформа) 8.2


 - а по бухгалтерии будут?

----------


## ykub00

Ребята, скиньте ссылку на Фарита Насипова Базовый и продвинутый

----------


## aston7777

Выложите пожалуйста свежую Мега базу (кроме deposita ). Спасибо!!!

----------


## Gal.tim

Нету ли у кого комплекта вопросов по "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8" для сдачи экзамена на профессионала? Ездила в 1с, в наличии не было. Поделитесь пжлста, может кто сдавал?

----------


## Исраил

natusik9198
Я сдала 1С на Профессионала по БГУ. Могу поделиться материалом для подготовки и сдачи экзамена. Пишите в личку. 
Скиньте пожалуйста ingman@mail.ru

----------


## otefau

Тесты с ИТС май 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов)
http://depositfiles.com/files/n2mvjufyc

----------

galeena (13.05.2012), IAmChukcha (15.05.2012), Panta Rei (30.07.2012), Rekar (17.06.2012), СветиК (29.05.2012)

----------


## kit2012

я скачала вашу программу , но она у меня не открывается , что делать ? помогите пожалста )))

---------- Post added at 01:35 ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 ----------

Здравствуйте я скачала Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая 
(по состоянию на март 2012), но она у меня не открывается , выдает ошибку , помогите пожалуйста

---------- Post added at 03:23 ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 ----------

я тоже скачала эту прогу Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" и тоже она пустая , у вас получилось ее открыть , если да то подскажите как вы это сделали . )))) оочень нужно

----------


## piyavv piyavv

а что за ошибка то?

----------


## kit2012

я открываю программу , она открывается и выдает сообщение "Каталог не обнаружен "и дальше завершить программу , Подробно или Перезапустить и все , больше ничего , помогите плизз

----------


## login0

Не хватает в мегабазе свежих вопросов по УТ 11

----------


## login0

Можете перезалить тесты с ИТС с 2010 по 2012 ?

----------


## happygreen

Добрый день... ищу сборник билетов по Специалисту-консультанту УТ редакции 11. Скинуть можно на эту почту: happy-green@yandex.ru
любого года в принципе, уже не принципиально
также жизненно необходима Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений последней версии
плиз!!!!!

----------


## iwantedthesky

здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста сборником тестов с ответами для подготовки к экзамену на специалиста-консультанта по управлению торговлей, ред. 10.3

----------


## alex2tyumen

С июньского диска ИТС выложите тесты проф с решалкой плиз.

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  июнь 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/ksodpibn2* 

---------- Post added at 12:21 ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 ----------

*Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая* 
(по состоянию на *июнь 2012*)

* * http://depositfiles.com/files/nkz86la3d*

----------

alex2tyumen (10.06.2012), cvetnaja (07.07.2012), kairinishad (13.07.2012), karin (12.08.2013), newmoon (06.07.2012), piyavv piyavv (22.06.2012), Rekar (17.06.2012), svts (04.07.2012)

----------


## dabro5

* * http://depositfiles.com/files/um287p6b7*
(в формате 8.2, на управляемых формах)

----------

alex2tyumen (10.06.2012), borus (17.07.2012), Rekar (17.06.2012)

----------


## Rekar

> я открываю программу , она открывается и выдает сообщение "Каталог не обнаружен "и дальше завершить программу , Подробно или Перезапустить и все , больше ничего , помогите плизз


нужно скачать yoksel.dll отсюда http://yoksel.net.ru/files/release/y...2012_04_20.rar (тут точно файл с расширением .dll, а не .exe)
Распаковываем архив в папку, чтобы в пути к ней не было русских букв, лучше C:\Yoksel
Выполнить команду в командной строке Windows (Win + R, вводим: cmd, OK): regsvr32 C:\ПутьКЙоксел
в нашем случае 
      regsvr32 C:\Yoksel\yoksel.dll
Жмем Enter

----------

kit2012 (23.06.2012)

----------


## Deziya81

Привет! У кого нибудь есть вопросы по БГУ? Поделитесь пожалуйста...

----------


## shtirlits404

Друзья, бесследно исчез бесценный материал по ЗУПу из поста 358 этой темы - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post233811
Большая просьба перезалить хотя бы первую часть или *17. Воронкин «Подготовка к сертификации специалист-консультант по конфигурации 1С:ЗУП, версии 2.5»*  из этого архива. Просьба помочь, очень нужен материал на консультанта по ЗУПу.
:confused:

п.с. так же этот архив встречается в теме http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...81%D1%82%D0%B5, на там тоже все ссылки умерли.

----------


## kit2012

мне тоже очень нужен , залейте пожалуйста ))))

----------


## alex2tyumen

С июльского диска ИТС выложите тесты проф.

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  июль 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * http://depositfiles.com/files/ofnf4hqz4*

----------

alex2tyumen (11.07.2012), karin (12.08.2013)

----------


## borus

*dabro5*, скажите какая редакция УТ подразумевается в выложенной базе для объекта тестирования с наименованием "Управление торговлей 8"?

----------


## dabro5

> *dabro5*, скажите какая редакция УТ подразумевается в выложенной базе для объекта тестирования с наименованием "Управление торговлей 8"?


где то с середины 2011 тесты идут по 11 редакции

----------


## otefau

Тесты с ИТС август 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов)
http://depositfiles.com/files/vk1c73e7z

---------- Post added at 07:41 ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 ----------

Файл: C:\2012_08_testsits\Тесты по программам 1С Предприятие 8\Тесты по программе 1С УПП 8\aupp80009591.xls - не удалось определить объект тестирования, загрузка невозможна!
Обновите мега-базу плиз!

----------


## dabro5

*Мега База "Проф-Тестирование"* 
(по состоянию на *август 2012*)
*
* http://depositfiles.com/files/3pt378b6j*

----------

Agema (15.09.2012), kyafnsum (02.08.2012), otefau (01.08.2012), piyavv (11.09.2012), Serial (15.08.2012), Silva (19.08.2012), why_g (02.08.2012), Домино (10.08.2012)

----------


## otefau

> *Мега База "Проф-Тестирование"* 
> (по состоянию на *август 2012*)
> *
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/3pt378b6j*


В 8.1 неверный формат файла для загрузки информационной базы

----------


## Trololo1

еще кто то сидит на 8.1И уже 8,3 люди юзают.. ставь 8.2 и будет тебе счастье

----------


## otefau

> еще кто то сидит на 8.1И уже 8,3 люди юзают.. ставь 8.2 и будет тебе счастье


стоят 8.2 рабочая и 8.1 для тестов, в рабочей базе конфигуратор не пускает...

----------


## why_g

8.2 на управляемых формах - довольно необычно и непривычно )
А каким-либо образом можно в них добавить новые вопросы со свежих дисков ИТС?

----------


## kyafnsum

> *Мега База "Проф-Тестирование"* 
> (по состоянию на *август 2012*)
> *
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/3pt378b6j*


Всё здорово, за исключением маленькой мелочи, а именно: в базе у многих вопросов (около 550 из Платформы8) не заполнен реквизит "раздел", из-за чего вопросы не попадают ни в тестирование, ни в распечатку. Проблема решается простенькой обработкой. Или это фича, а не баг?

----------


## why_g

> Всё здорово, за исключением маленькой мелочи, а именно: в базе у многих вопросов (около 550 из Платформы8) не заполнен реквизит "раздел", из-за чего вопросы не попадают ни в тестирование, ни в распечатку. Проблема решается простенькой обработкой. Или это фича, а не баг?


а ты точно уверен в этой ошибке? у меня все 776 вопросов отражаются с начала 01.01.2010-31.12.2012 при тестировании.

----------


## kyafnsum

точно. Вопросов по платформе там не 776, а около 1300, в чём можно убедиться в консоли запросов. Как видно там же, у многих в реквизите "раздел" NULL. То же самое можно наблюдать в форме списка справочника, проскроллив его (реквизит раздел - пустой). Я сначала решил, что это просто какие-нибудь неактуальные вопросы так отсеиваются, но потом засомневался и "перенес" их в спец. раздел=))

----------


## Lo1jke

А как вообще Вы смотрите количество вопросов?

----------


## kyafnsum

Запросом в консоли запросов.
что-то типа
ВЫБРАТЬ
КОЛИЧЕСТВО(Вопросы.Ссылка) КАК Количество
ИЗ
Справочник.Вопросы КАК Вопросы
ГДЕ
Вопросы.Владелец = &ОбъектТестирования

----------

Lo1jke (06.08.2012)

----------


## Lo1jke

> Запросом в консоли запросов.
> что-то типа
> ВЫБРАТЬ
> КОЛИЧЕСТВО(Вопросы.Ссылка) КАК Количество
> ИЗ
> Справочник.Вопросы КАК Вопросы
> ГДЕ
> Вопросы.Владелец = &ОбъектТестирования


Спасибо. Честно говоря не знаком с управляемым приложением, думал в нем есть что-то типа "Выгрузить список" и надеялся на подобный ответ. Сделаю через консоль, спасибо!;)

----------


## kyafnsum

Пожалуйста! Да, Вы правы, можно проще сделать) В форме списка справочника задать отбор по Платформа 8 и результат отбора скопировать куда-нибудь в табличный документ, я как-то не догадался сразу=)
Результат один, вопросов по платформе там 1327=)

----------


## why_g

интересно, кто-нибудь доделает эту конфигурацию)

----------


## kyafnsum

> интересно, кто-нибудь доделает эту конфигурацию)


Если ты насчёт потерявшихся вопросов, то вот обработка, которая создаст элемент справочника "Раздел 00" и перенесёт туда или в любой другой раздел вопросы с пустым разделом.

----------

Lo1jke (06.08.2012), why_g (06.08.2012), Домино (10.08.2012)

----------


## Касапея

http://www.********/vamshop/product_i...products_id=15

----------


## why_g

> Если ты насчёт потерявшихся вопросов, то вот обработка, которая создаст элемент справочника "Раздел 00" и перенесёт туда или в любой другой раздел вопросы с пустым разделом.


Да, для торговли тоже потерялось 400 вопросов(( Спасибо за обработку!
Но в принципе для этого раздела, эти потерянные вопросы, идут только до 2009 года. Мне кажется сейчас на тестировании они не будут актуальны.

----------


## S_GRAY

*Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Украины" (ред. 1.2) с примерами решений*

Название: Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Украины" (ред. 1.2)
Год: 2011
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1646-1
Отрасль (жанр): Обучение, сертификация
Формат: DJVU
Качество: Хороший скан

Описание:
Комплект вопросов для подготовки к сертификации "1С:Профессионал" по программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Украины". На сегодняшний день - последняя актуальная версия, октябрь 2011.

http://letitbit.net/download/71017.7...1_10.djvu.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0461...1_10.djvu.html

----------


## borus

*dabro5*, под 1с 8.2.15 Мега База ставится? И как на счёт затерявшихся вопросов(не имеющих раздела), стоит ли их учить?

----------


## dabro5

> *dabro5*, под 1с 8.2.15 Мега База ставится? И как на счёт затерявшихся вопросов(не имеющих раздела), стоит ли их учить?


августовская версия должна поставиться, вопросы без разделов в большинстве старые, у актуальных разделы проставлены

----------


## borus

> вопросы без разделов в большинстве старые, у актуальных разделы проставлены


значит ли это что их не должно быть в реальном тестировании?

----------


## dabro5

> значит ли это что их не должно быть в реальном тестировании?


хз, ответить сложно, бывают наверное "новые" - хорошо забытые переформулированные старые

----------


## borus

> хз, ответить сложно, бывают наверное "новые" - хорошо забытые переформулированные старые


нашел два разных ответа на один и тот же вопрос "Можно ли в программе вести управленческий учет от имени нескольких организаций (юридических лиц)?" по УТ 11. Доверять более позднему ответу? :)

----------


## dabro5

> нашел два разных ответа на один и тот же вопрос "Можно ли в программе вести управленческий учет от имени нескольких организаций (юридических лиц)?" по УТ 11. Доверять более позднему ответу?


Для УТ 11 ответ: Можно, при этом расчет себестоимости товаров для каждой организации может вестись по разным алгоритмам.

остальные ответы устарели :)

----------


## borus

> где то с середины 2011 тесты идут по 11 редакции


 тогда при тестировании по УТ 11 надо ограничивать вопросы этой датой?

----------


## why_g

> тогда при тестировании по УТ 11 надо ограничивать вопросы этой датой?


По желанию))) Мне кажется не имеет смысла использовать устаревшие вопросы, но тут опять же с какой стороны посмотреть) 
На экзамене узнаешь, а лучше разбирать стараться вопросы прям по Демо Базе, так намного всё яснее станет)

----------


## alex2tyumen

Я при подготовке к сдаче ограничивался тестами с итс 2012 года.

----------


## Alekzander

> Я при подготовке к сдаче ограничивался тестами с итс 2012 года.


Скоро тоже собираюсь сдавать, имеет ли смысл шерстить тесты за предыдущие года или действительно, не париться и только 12 годом ограничиться?

----------


## alex2tyumen

Ну я же написал, я готовлюсь только по тестам за этот год, за лето два уже сдал, скоро еще одно.

----------


## Alekzander

> Ну я же написал, я готовлюсь только по тестам за этот год, за лето два уже сдал, скоро еще одно.


Везёт, а я слегка волнуюсь, хочется с первого раза сдать))

----------


## Silva

Кто-нибудь по документообороту готовился по мега базе?

----------


## alex2tyumen

> Везёт, а я слегка волнуюсь, хочется с первого раза сдать))


Решай тесты сдашь ;)




> Кто-нибудь по документообороту готовился по мега базе?


Я сдал в июле, готовился по тестам с итс и с сайта dist.edu.1c.ru

----------


## Silva

> Я сдал в июле, готовился по тестам с итс и с сайта dist.edu.1c.ru


платные курсы проходил?

----------


## alex2tyumen

> платные курсы проходил?


По документообороту нет.

----------


## galeena

> *Мега База "Проф-Тестирование"* 
> (по состоянию на *август 2012*)
> *
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/3pt378b6j*


не работает . в excelе есть?

----------


## Silva

всё работает!

----------


## alex2tyumen

Тесты с ИТС сентябрь 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов)
http://letitbit.net/download/20521.2...tsits.rar.html

----------


## why_g

Так есть вариант загрузки новых тестов в саму базу, как в предыдущей версии программы? 
Просто там загружались тесты и уже база сама выбирала правильный ответ.

----------


## Yav4ik

У кого имеются решенные задчки по ут 11 на специалистаИ поделитесь пожалуйста, буду очень признателен. isl.itech@yandex.ru

----------


## why_g

> У кого имеются решенные задчки по ут 11 на специалистаИ поделитесь пожалуйста, буду очень признателен. isl.itech@yandex.ru


Да, было бы круто)

И да, очень хочется увидеть обработку для загрузки тестов в последнюю базу, ибо она под новым интерфейсом )

----------


## Alekzander

А скажите, может быть, был уже такой вопрос: по вопросам с ИТС с какого года лучше начинать готовиться к сдаче ПРОФа по УТ-11? Ведь изменения в ней происходят очень часто, с каждым релизом, поэтому хотелось бы поточнее выяснить этот вопрос.

----------


## borus

> А скажите, может быть, был уже такой вопрос: по вопросам с ИТС с какого года лучше начинать готовиться к сдаче ПРОФа по УТ-11? Ведь изменения в ней происходят очень часто, с каждым релизом, поэтому хотелось бы поточнее выяснить этот вопрос.


практика фильтрации вопросов выложенной здесь 1с-базы с ответами показывает, что вопросы начиная с 01.05.11 относятся к УТ 11

----------

Alekzander (21.09.2012)

----------


## alex2tyumen

> А скажите, может быть, был уже такой вопрос: по вопросам с ИТС с какого года лучше начинать готовиться к сдаче ПРОФа по УТ-11? .


Я только по тестам 2012 года готовился.

----------

Alekzander (21.09.2012)

----------


## Alekzander

А ещё по поводу Профессионала по УНФ проконсультируйте, плиз: по какой из версий ведётся тестирование - 1.3 или 1.4?

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  октябрь 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
* * Скачать * 


*Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая* 
(по состоянию на *октябрь 2012*)
*  * Скачать* 
(в формате 8.2, на управляемых формах)

----------

Alekzander (05.10.2012), drondron (23.12.2013), piyavv (03.10.2012), Pulf (04.10.2012)

----------


## dabro5

у кого есть тесты по ут11 за сентябрь 2012 выложите пжлста :)

----------


## login0

Тоже хотелось бы решения для спеца ут 11, есть у кого?

----------


## Pushast

Ищу
 	Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" системы программ "1С:Предприятие 8" (ред. 1.3) с примерами решений (артикул 4601546097514)
может где-то просмотрелЬ?
Подмогните,а?

----------


## alex2tyumen

Кстати не игнорируйте dist.edu.1c.ru при подготовке, там не все вопросы, но часть из них точно есть в тестировании.

----------


## dendzu

А есть у кого вопросы по Камин-Профессионал: Тестирование по зарплате 3.5, 2.0, 3.0?

----------


## alex2tyumen

Тесты с ИТС за 2012 год по УНФ (в архиве 50 xls файлов).

Скачать

Открываем Excel'ом с поддержкой Макросов.
В свойствах файлов только чтение, чтобы не дать макросу записать результат тестирования и дать возможность многократно использовать файл.

----------


## dabro5

> Ищу
>  	Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" системы программ "1С:Предприятие 8" (ред. 1.3) с примерами решений (артикул 4601546097514)
> может где-то просмотрелЬ?
> Подмогните,а?


*Скачать*

----------

DEE_NSO (24.12.2012), max_vel (04.09.2013)

----------


## dabro5

*Тесты с ИТС  ноябрь 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов)* 
*  * Скачать * 

*Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая* 
(по состоянию на *ноябрь 2012*)
*  * Скачать* 
(в формате 8.2, на управляемых формах)

В ней есть ответы с дисков ИТС *с 2004 по ноябрь 2012*, по следующим тестам "1С Профессионал":
Бухгалтерия 7.7
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Бухгалтерия 8 (с ноября 2012 по редакции 3.0)
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 с октября 2011
Бюджетная отчетность 8
Бюджетирование УПП 8
Документооборот 8 
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8
Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
Консолидация 8
МСФО 8
Платформа 8
Розница 8 
Торговля и Склад 7.7
Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Управление Производственным Предприятием 8 (с августа 2012 по редакции 1.3)
Управление Строительной Организацией 8
Управление торговлей 8
Управление школой 7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)

Актуальные правильные ответы. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться.
Устанавливается за 1 минуту как любая база 8.2! :)

----------

coolte (03.12.2012), Dmitron (16.11.2012), e1sm (22.05.2013), gravizapa (29.11.2012), karin (07.08.2013), LetterKsi (14.11.2012), lklklk (19.11.2012), ordoko (01.04.2014), otefau (21.11.2012), piyavv (08.11.2012), red_v (30.11.2012), samecon (22.11.2012), tucha73 (26.11.2012), why_g (29.11.2012), Zombokotik (29.09.2013), Исраил (10.03.2013), Надежда_ (23.05.2013)

----------


## why_g

Как добавить в Базу Тестов на упр.фор. вопросы с ИТСИИ?

----------


## letvipdep

*  Тесты с ИТС декабрь 2012 (вместе с решалкой тестов) *  

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**depositfiles**

----------


## dabro5

> Как добавить в Базу Тестов на упр.фор. вопросы с ИТСИИ?


скоро будет выложена актуальная база

----------


## dabro5

*Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая* 
(по состоянию на *декабрь 2012*)
*  * Скачать* 
(в формате 8.2, на управляемых формах)

*  * Скачать* 
(с тестами для Украины по ноябрь 2011)

В ней есть ответы с дисков ИТС *с 2004 по декабрь 2012*, по следующим тестам "1С Профессионал":
Бухгалтерия 7.7
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Бухгалтерия 8 (с ноября по редакции 3.0)
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 с октября 2011
Бюджетная отчетность 8
Бюджетирование УПП 8
Документооборот 8 
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8
Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
Консолидация 8
МСФО 8
Платформа 8
Розница 8 
Торговля и Склад 7.7
Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Управление Производственным Предприятием 8 (с августа по редакции 1.3)
Управление Строительной Организацией 8
Управление торговлей 8
Управление школой 7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)

Актуальные правильные ответы. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться.
Устанавливается за 1 минуту как любая база 8.2! :)

----------

DEE_NSO (24.12.2012), dimarra (21.02.2013), eldvong (22.07.2015), Gurna (20.09.2013), INTAKE (25.09.2013), karin (07.08.2013), kostya999 (29.10.2013), kutuzov-2007 (12.12.2012), lklklk (23.05.2014), pitarta (05.10.2015), piyavv (14.12.2012), progr21 (28.03.2013), pups23 (25.01.2013), red_v (12.12.2012), SSDN (11.06.2019), tommoto (15.03.2013), ttt111 (05.02.2014), why_g (09.01.2013), xakep87 (15.01.2013)

----------


## red_v

скажите, кто пользовался www.dist.edu.1c.ru, замечали ли неправильные ответы?
вопрос к чему. готовлюсь по УТ по Мега-Базе ПрофТестирование (спасибо *dabro5*), однако при попытках проходить тест на сайте результат чаще всего не выше 70%, хотя для ответов пользуюсь подсказками из Мега-Базы. проблема в том, что на сайте не говорит что неправильно и какой ответ правильно, дает просто просмотреть что я ответила. после нескольких раз тестирования и анализа ответов пришла к выводу, что никак не могла неправильно ответить на почти половину вопросов - это если верить Мега-Базе.
Поделитесь своими наблюдениями, плз.
кстати, у кого перестало работать сайтовое тестирование, попробуйте ссылку www.dist.edu.1c.ru:8094 - ее выдал админ.

----------


## piyavv

> скажите, кто пользовался www.dist.edu.1c.ru, замечали ли неправильные ответы?
> вопрос к чему. готовлюсь по УТ по Мега-Базе ПрофТестирование (спасибо *dabro5*), однако при попытках проходить тест на сайте результат чаще всего не выше 70%, хотя для ответов пользуюсь подсказками из Мега-Базы.


Я лично по Мега Базе Уважаемого *dabro5* сдал на 3 сертификата (в том числе и по УТ11)!!! Никакими сайтами не пользовался-очень удобная база!

----------


## red_v

спасибо, вы меня успокоили :)

----------


## blanko

Добрый день, жизненно необходим Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений последней версии, май 2011 года. скиньте на blanko677@gmail.com

----------


## why_g

> скоро будет выложена актуальная база


неправильно заполняют базу, и очень много повторяющихся вопросов((( 
это печально(

----------


## romign

Дорогие друзья, есть ли у вас у кого-нибудь архив всех тестов с дисков ИТС, начиная с 2004 года до сегодняшних дней, одним большим архивом? Буду очень благодарен, если вы сможете им поделиться!! :good:

----------


## dabro5

маленький трабл! не получилось найти тесты в январском диске ИТС за 2013 год, 
кто сможет найти тесты, просьба выложить ссылку на них, 
вот ссылка на сам образ диска:*Диск ИТС 01.01.2013 (скачать)*

----------


## blanko

Спасибо за стартовый курс по УТ 11, понравился неформальный подход, открыла для себя «РАУЗ» в простом изложении. Курс нужен  для работы, которая будет связана с консультациями по данному продукту  :good: Сомнений не было, так как раньше слышала хорошие отзывы о проводимых курсах. Очень актуальны видео-уроки, а не просто методический материал изложенный на бумаге, и  практические задания, решая которые – закрепляешь материал! Курс можно  рекомендовать внедренцам, пользователям для расширения кругозора :)

----------


## x-savi

> маленький трабл! не получилось найти тесты в январском диске ИТС за 2013 год, 
> кто сможет найти тесты, просьба выложить ссылку на них, 
> вот ссылка на сам образ диска:*Диск ИТС 01.01.2013 (скачать)*


На дисках ИТС, как Проф, так и Техно больше НЕТ тестов. Они предоставляются только в в электронном виде. Думаю, это не я плохо искала )

----------


## why_g

> На дисках ИТС, как Проф, так и Техно больше НЕТ тестов. Они предоставляются только в в электронном виде. Думаю, это не я плохо искала )


а где взять электронный вид?

----------


## kyafnsum

Приветствую! Помогите найти
Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по конфигурированию и внедрению бухгалтерской подсистемы в прикладных решениях "1С:Предприятия 8".

----------


## x-savi

> а где взять электронный вид?


www.dist.edu.1c.ru - вот тут электронный вид. Говорю сразу, верных ответов в конце нет, только процент правильно отвеченных. 
Сайт жутко глючит, ждать по 3 минуты иногда надо. Из него мало что можно почерпнуть. Разве что проверить себя или посмотреть частично вопросы, которые будут на экзамене.

----------


## why_g

> www.dist.edu.1c.ru - вот тут электронный вид. Говорю сразу, верных ответов в конце нет, только процент правильно отвеченных. 
> Сайт жутко глючит, ждать по 3 минуты иногда надо. Из него мало что можно почерпнуть. Разве что проверить себя или посмотреть частично вопросы, которые будут на экзамене.


это же печально((( лучше всё оставили как есть.

----------


## why_g

> www.dist.edu.1c.ru - вот тут электронный вид. Говорю сразу, верных ответов в конце нет, только процент правильно отвеченных. 
> Сайт жутко глючит, ждать по 3 минуты иногда надо. Из него мало что можно почерпнуть. Разве что проверить себя или посмотреть частично вопросы, которые будут на экзамене.


это же печально((( лучше всё оставили как есть.

----------


## Dunda

А как туда заходитьИИИ Какой пароль логинИ?

----------


## Unsleeps8

У кого-нибудь есть Материалы для подготовки к экзамену на право преподавания курса "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей" редакция 11. Практическое применение типовой конфигурации" ?

Или Комплект методических материалов для преподавателя ЦСО по курсу "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление Торговлей". Практическое применение типовой конфигурации  ?

----------


## AllorNothing

Ребят, подскажите чем открыть 



> *Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая*


и нет ли свежей базы по бухгалтерии (редакция 3 ) ?

----------


## Женчик123456

cкиньте пжст еще разочек нету их там(

----------


## A_l_e_x_2_isd

Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого-нить сканированные вопросы тестов по УПП на Профессионала?
Можно в личку

----------


## Serg19801980

Если кому нужна программа - тестирование 1С Профессионал по платформе, то пишите sv607@mail.ru. Программу делал сам, на Delphi, на скорую руку - за день.

----------


## AllorNothing

Ребят, ЗУП 2.5 не сильно изменился ?

----------


## info3006

Сдавала вчера 1С: ЗУП 2.5 вопросы были те же, что и на сайте manual1c.ru

----------


## spixels8361

здравствуйте) у кого нить есть ответы актуальные 1с профессионал по платформе?
скиньте сюда spixels8361@gmail.com 
заранее благодарен)

----------


## Cool_vsi

ищу ответы к ут 11.1 спец-консультант...есть только задания =(

----------


## karin

Присоединяюсь к Cool_vsi, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ответами к спецу-консультанту по УТ 11

----------


## сандр

Ищу комплект вопросов с ответами для профессионала. По Управлению Торговлей 11.0

----------


## newmetoda

> Ищу комплект вопросов с ответами для профессионала. По Управлению Торговлей 11.0


http://manual1c.ru/test/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Тема не пропадает из кабинета если нет новых сообщений...!

----------


## artem789-88

Есть у кого нибудь ответы по камин профессионал?

----------


## alex7six

Добрый день.
У кого-нибудь есть материалы с сайта 1cprogress ?

----------


## mri20

> ищу ответы к ут 11.1 спец-консультант...есть только задания =(


Можно, мне , пожалуйста, задачи для спец-консультанта УТ 11 .. очень срочно нужно. Заранее спасибо

----------


## dabro5

> ищу ответы к ут 11.1 спец-консультант...есть только задания =(





> Можно, мне , пожалуйста, задачи для спец-консультанта УТ 11 .. очень срочно нужно. Заранее спасибо


посмотрите *здесь*

----------

Nik2754 (22.05.2019), zzz14 (10.10.2014)

----------


## lklklk

Очень нужна книга Баева "Бухгалтерский учет расчетов по налогу на прибыль (ПБУ 18/02) в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8" именно 2 издание 2009 года, может есть у кого ссылка либо скан (только хорошего качества). Плохого качества есть скан, не могу некоторые страницы нормально прочитать.

----------


## savchenkodenis

> Очень нужна книга Баева "Бухгалтерский учет расчетов по налогу на прибыль (ПБУ 18/02) в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8" именно 2 издание 2009 года, может есть у кого ссылка либо скан (только хорошего качества). Плохого качества есть скан, не могу некоторые страницы нормально прочитать.


https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...vpnfaO7%2Bo%3D

----------

galeena (24.03.2018), lklklk (23.05.2014), Nik2754 (22.05.2019), АртёмАВ (15.10.2020)

----------


## lytsaltykov

Привет.нашел ответы?

----------


## freddy_kind

Есть у кого вопросы/ответы по Профу УПП? Слышал есть база 1С с тестами по типу подготовки к ПДД сделана, существует такая? Если есть поделитесь плиз.

----------


## newmetoda

> Есть у кого вопросы/ответы по Профу УПП? Слышал есть база 1С с тестами по типу подготовки к ПДД сделана, существует такая? Если есть поделитесь плиз.


сайт был но вот что с ней происходит сейчас

Закрытие тестов

Добрый день!
Большое спасибо всем кто помогал развиться ресурсу и очень рад за многочисленные отзывы присылаемые на почту. Очень рад что ресурс действительно помогал и был полезен, для меня это очень важно. Но, к сожалению по просьбе компании 1С "в до судебном порядке" убираю из публичного доступа ответы к тестам.

----------

Nik2754 (22.05.2019), tantum (20.05.2021)

----------


## Pushast

Про какой сайт речь идет?

----------


## axcolodon

Есть у кого нибудь решение задач 1с бухгалтерия специалист - консультант?

----------


## Pushast

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и 
особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2"
системы программ "1С:Предприятие 8" с примерами решений (март 2016) (артикул 4601546125217)

у кого есть?!

----------


## DenisVich

Можно повторить?: Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" системы программ "1С:Предприятие 8" (ред. 1.3) с примерами решений (артикул 4601546097514)

----------


## ygor_2

Старая тема, а очень сложно найти.
Ищу
Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" системы программ "1С:Предприятие 8" (ред. 1.3) с примерами решений (артикул 4601546097514)

----------


## Duc

нашел программу для андроида reTest. Не выложит ли кто-нибудь более-менее свежих вопросов по платформе для нее? Сайт, с которого должны они качаться выдает 403, с гуглплея программа удалена. Или посоветуйте что-нибудь для андроида другое

----------


## Надежда Чех

нужны ответы, дистанционное обучение, Модуль 1С:Упраление торговлей и складом.

----------


## Mark1274

Не могу найти что-либо по ПРОФ ЗУП. Базу для подготовки или вопросы/ответы. Заранее огромное спасибо )

----------


## Dmss83

Добрый день, нет ли у кого правильных ответов по 1С Камин Зарплата ?

----------


## EmileJoF

Хм... посетила мысль одна. А что если плести платье не на нитку, а тонкую проволоку? Тогда можно будет чуть ужать по фигуре и соскальзывать с тела не будет, возможно... это относительно вопроса о застёжке.

----------


## Gulshat

Добрый день, очень нужны ответы на Профессионал УНФ от 25.06.2019, у кого есть напишите пожалуйста, gulshat_min@mail.ru

----------


## alhasan90

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите, где можно найти актуальные, желательно разобранные билеты на экзамен специалиста по платформе 1С?

----------


## GTA33

> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите, где можно найти актуальные, желательно разобранные билеты на экзамен специалиста по платформе 1С?


Форум Чистова - там много разобранных билетов. Я по нему готовился.

----------


## zh051yr

Ищу каркасные конфигурации для методичек "Использование запросов в системе 1с:Предприятие"  и "Система компоновки данных-настройки отчетов пользователями 1с:Предприятие"

----------


## Морока

Добрый день, очень нужны ответы на Профессионал УТ 11.4 2021 год

----------


## vlad7711

Добрый день, очень нужны ответы на Профессионал ERP 2.4 2021 год
Заранее спасибо! vpavlenko.work@gmail.com

----------


## John003

Добрый день, очень нужны ответы на Профессионал БП Свежие.Текстом.

----------


## vmorev

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите, где можно скачать актуальный экзамен с вопросами и ответами по платформе 1С (Профессионал)?

----------


## vmorev

Вышлите пожалуйста экзамен 1С Профессионал с вопросами и ответами на test_loveby@mail.ru

----------


## vladfabregas

Добрый день, очень нужны ответы на Профессионал ERP.
Заранее спасибо!
mikhfossel@yandex.ru

----------


## leov-001

> Можно повторить?: Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" системы программ "1С:Предприятие 8" (ред. 1.3) с примерами решений (артикул 4601546097514)


https://disk.yandex.ru/i/isbBhN0SCQSjUQ

----------

